# IUI Friends Part 29



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy chatting and hoping for good news on this new thread


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning all

Just want to wish Jess all the best for testing tomorrow, will be thinking of you, and logging on at work to see your news.  Sending loads of          

Jilly - Good to hear from you.  Zoo trip was fab

All good here, working tomorrow, overtimes (why did I agree to do it) got a busy day a head of me today, loads to do!  

Have a good weekend all

Moomin
xxxx

PS  VIL  congratulations on your BFP
KJ  congrats on littlies bro as well, really chuffed for you all, hope intros etc go well and you get the house sorted soon


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Come on Jess, come on Murtle                    wishing you both all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

... for Jess and Murtle.  Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed...   

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*FOR THE LOVELY JESS.....*

                                ​             ​                 ​         
  ​


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Roll on Sunday    

Murtle how you feeling ?


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Lots of luck for Murtle & Jess       

Minkey x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaaaahhhhh Jess I'm going   here keeping all possible crossable!!!  It's Sunday here now......  and today is going to be a very long day waiting for your exciting news!!                 Hope you had a great day out and DH didn't take too long in the fish and chips queue!!

Murtle - you are keeping very   about you hunny... No doubt you are quietly ticking off the days and trying not to go too crazy while keeping all those little symptoms to yourself.  A zillion            winging their way to you  

 and  to all the lovelies!

H


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh jess, please let it be good news ++++


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Fingers crossed here for you Jess


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

everything crossed here as well - thinking of you


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Jess - first thing I thought of this morning was you. 
Keeping everything crossed


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

thinking of u Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Crikey, We're all up early today  

Fingers and toes crossed for Jess                           

I still have another week to go (testing next Sunday officially). This 2ww is going sooooo slowly. Have really bad PMS but know this is down t the gestone jabs.....constantly feel like af has arrived, cramps, massive (.)(.) (even bigger than Candy's   ) very teary etc. Cried my eyes out during Britain's Got Talent 'cos the Welsh boy who told the pub landlord joke brought his grandparents along   Can't get through the opening credits of Extreme Makeover Home Edition without reaching for the tissues   Pretty pathetic really    Apart from that, feeling pretty good and relatively relaxed (choosing to ignore sister and mum for time being so that I don't have to deal with her news   )

More                for Jess, Mary, Mungo and Midge


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Thinking of you Jess -       got everything crossed


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Jess... Where are you? Share your news


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

How busy is this thread for a Sunday. Murtle       for next Sun


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

COME ON JESS! We're all rooting for you! 
            
Loads of love winging its way! xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry, did test at 6am cos needed a wee sooooo badly & then went back to bed ....but it was a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't quite believe it!!!!

I used one of the 2 line blue ones & it was a little bit faint but a def a blue cross but just done the digital one & it says PREGNANT!!!!


I can't quite believe it!!


My poor mum just shrieked down the phone - she couldn't manange a sentence!!!


Thank you ALL sooooo very much for all your support & fab messages ...just got to hang on now for blood test - of course it's a bloody bank hol so it will have to be Tuesday but worth waiting for!

            


Sorry, I am still in shock!!!!

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Woo Hoo Jess, so pleased for you, fingerscrossed for good numbers at your blood test next week.  Wow got a lump in my throat - so happy for you


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY            

Oh Hunny - that's sooooooooooooooooooo great!!!!!!!!!  Am over the moon for you   Sensational news!!!  Grinning from ear to ear!  You monkey - keeping us waiting for sooooo long!!!!  

A zillion         for the next steps hunny!  

Yaaaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
H


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh god I was so scared to scroll down,oh my god this is the best news well done!!!

YIPPEEEE!!!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

YAHOOOOOO! Way to go Jess & DH!!!!

I'm SOOO happy for you both! You have waited soooooooooo long to post those words! Your perseverance has paid off in the end...WELL DONE, Lady! COngratulations! Enjoy, enjoy!!!
       
All my love and the biggest mwah!
Molly


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - empty your inbox its full


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Jess, what can I say that the others haven't alreday, so so so over the moon for you, you have worked so hard and given up so much to be able to type those 3 letters BFP !!!!!

I know that now until the blood test and then the 1st scan, will be some of the hardest days, hours and minutes, praying that you won't get your heartbroken and that the levels will be high and at leats one beautiful heart beating, we are here with you 100% and are praying for amazing news, those embies are here for keeps but I know that getting that BFP is just the next step xxx

Cxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hurrah for Jess! I am so, so thrilled for you hunny!
C xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Fabulous news Jess, well done hun for keeping those embies safe. Huge congratulations to you both.


                

Shazia xxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

YAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

Jess scored the hatrick  

I am so thrilled for you and DH. Congratulations!  

I hope you woke your neighbour up with all your screaming  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

OOOhhh, all choked up and teary - Jess I'm absolutely thrilled for you!!!!   

Congrats to you and Dh, so pleased you've made it this time, and I'll be watching for more updates!!!!

Love from Krysia, Dh and ickle Frank and Evelyn!!!
xxxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Jess,
Just logged on to see your news. That's FANTASTIC!!! Well done- knew you would do it this time!
I'm just soooooo pleased for you and DH. It's been a long wait but will be so worth it in the end. 
Big question is now- how many??
Take it easy and enjoy these precious moments- you're PREGNANT!!!!!
       Yayyyy!!!!
Sarah
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

I was holding my breath reading this thread and... WOW... what fantastic news.  Huge congratulations Jess - well done.  

Murtle - still got fingers and toes crossed for you.    

Love VIL
xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh JESS

I am so over the flippin moon for you hun. Filling up here   in a good way though    

I am so very happy that your dream has finally come true.

Well done hunny

Kelly

ps come on Murtle            thinking of you loads hun


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wowowowowowowowowowweeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
omg jess well done matey         you did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

BFP BFP BFP!!!!!  
i think i can see you grinning from here!
as candy says, now you've got another hard bit coming up, waiting for blood test, first scan etc but we're all here right behind you!!!
kj x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Jess - That is fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so happy for you both.

   

And Murtle         for some goo dnews very soon

lots of love Rachel xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

So Jess - you said if you got a BFP that you would streak up and down Ipswich,have you done it yet   

Murtle - hope you are coping with the wait ok


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

jess congrats on you    lady. hope all is going good.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just back from holiday and logged on to check up on you lot and how fantastic !!!!!!!!!

Jess  OMG honey.... what fab news... got me all teary too  

(bother the smilies wont work!!)

Am so happy for you honey.. you really do deserve this.. am so hoping that all goes well in the next few weeks and well beyond... keep positive sweetie... sending you loads of love xxx

must dash.. bubba moaning...

Love to all xxx


----------



## kitty doot (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Jess
Congrats with the BPF news!!!!! Hope the next weeks and months are good to you and that everything works out. Good luck tomorrow.
KittyD
PS: Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Jess P -* Surprisingly your Mailbox full  so posted on here...
Hello hun, Just seen your wonderful news and had to send you a big big congrats hug  loads of sticky     vibes! Fab news ya fellow ippo girlie you, well done.

Love and best wishes, Charlie xxx

GOOD LUCK & Love to all you fab ladies. Much love to you all. Charlie xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Aw, bless you all!!!

Can't believe it's ME who's got a BFP!!  Still in real shock!!

My poor mum is even more stressed & paranoid than she usually is - which is quite an achievement!  My Dad was so lovely - he was quite emotional, bless him.  

My SIL wanted to give me all her baby name books - I declined as I'm only 2weeks & thought it was a tad early!!  

I'm going to try & get to ISIS tomorrow for a blood test - just incase there's been a terrible mistake!   Hoping it's not too sky high!   Will cross that bridge when we come to it!

Thank you all so very, very much - I would never have managed it without you - amazing really what the internet can do! 

I feel v v lucky.

Murtle, I'm really hoping this is the start of a good roll - hope you're bearing up.  I had more symptoms in the first week than in the 2nd - don't be a muppet like me & test early!!!    

VIL & Moosey great to see you & congrats to you too!

Loads of love,
Jess xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Sending oodles of           to Jess for her blood test today!
And oodles of           to Murtle - we're all right behind ya, hunny.
C xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Fingers crossed for fab news today jess, Murtle keeping everything crossed for you sweetie


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations Jess, fab fab news!

Minkey x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Had blood test today but forgot to ask when I get the results!  

All the nurses kept hugging me today - think they're as shocked as we are!! 

Had really bad nausea today yuk!  Guess it's a good sign though - keep thinking maybe the test was wrong!  Sure it can't be really but still feels v unreal.

Booked in for a scan on 16th June - could have had Friday 13th but didn't dare risk it!  

Murtle how are you today?  Have you got miserable weather too?  Hope not!  It's really dank & horrid here.  Hope you're ok & trying really hard not to analyse symptoms/lack of symptoms!!   Got everything crossed for you!   

Right, off for a little walk before Linda pops round!!  Not told her yet which is a bit mean really!  Might be brave & see her later!

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello Jess!
Might be worth giving the clinic a ring later this pm - mine were able to turn the blood test results around pretty quickly, so you might know more later today.
Glad you're feeling sick, if you know what I mean! There'll be plenty more where that came from, young lady!
C xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just checking for Jess news!  

Hope you hear back SOOON!!!  

 Molly x


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Any news on those levels yet, Jess?

Murtle -       not long now.....how you doing?

Love to all


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Finally got my levels from ISIS - HCG was 188.5 & Progesterone was 34.2 - no idea what it all means as never got this far before!  

Had horrible bleeding/cramps today but determined not to worry - mostly it was old blood but some red too (sorry, tmi!) but I figure there's Jack all I can do about it - need to get to scan date before we'll know anything.

Penny told me there might be some bleeding due to the Clexane & aspirin - stopping the aspirin now.

I think my embies implanted fairly late - had spotting on day 10/11 - so guess the HCG's prob about right - don't think it really means alot unless it's sky high or really low - just has to increase on the next one.  Can't get to clinic til Friday so won't get result til Monday when back at work!

No point worrying!  Will continue to pretend to be preggers until someone tells me otherwise!! 

Off to the Suffolk Show tomorrow with Mum - no doubt it will pour with rain!  Apparently I can't touch any lambs either?    Not that I've ever touched a lamb in my life - prefer it roasted!  

Have to go cos my cunning new business idea is linked to this!  (Suffolk Showground not roast lamb!) More another time!  

Murtle - you are v quiet - are you keeping off these boards in case you go as   as me!! Think I've been on here all day!  House is a MESS!  DH will frown at me!!

Anyway, have a lovely day tomorrow - I will be dodging the lambs!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh Jess - checked your levels against the ones listed on the Trimester thread, and that looks good - am I right in thinking that was 16 days post ET

Try not to worry too much about the bleeding, which is really hard, I know........

Have fun at the Suffolk show tomorrow - don't think there is any rain predicted here tomorrow, so you could be lucky, but watch them sheep germs!!!!

xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - levels sound good to me,try and take it easy and keep away from the larry's


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Just did another check on the HCG levels thing & realised it's supposed to be from the day after EC - so that means it was done on my day 13 - therefore it's bang in the middle of the twins levels - however - this is way to early to be thinking along those lines & I need to make sure the levels double on Friday.

Anyway, mad doctor Penny from Greece rang me again tonight & told me to lay off the Clexane for 2 days & to ask ISIS to give me a shot of Pregnyl everyother day for 6 days - apparently it helps give the embryos a boost!

Not sure if this is "normal" in the Uk but she reckons it does the trick - I'm happy to be a human guinea pig!

She also told me to take it easy tomorrow so not sure Suffolk Show is such a great idea but I've made my mind up to go & I guess if I feel tired we'll just come home!

How's everyone else?  Have you got a bit wet out "dogging" Struthie?

KJ - Are you off that cloud 9 yet?  No, I didn't think so!!

I'm actually looking forward to seeing the kids at work on Monday - I miss them & their unsubtle comments - wonder how long it will be before one of them says "My mum says you're having a baby"!!

They have said that many times in the past so would be nice if it was actually true!!

Holly - how's it going "down under" - hurry up & send the warm sunshine up to us!

Molly - hope you're relaxing a bit after your heavy work schedule 

Right must go, DH is moaning that I'm a geek!  

Jess xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning!

Jess - great news on levels hun   It's all looking so good and cannot wait for your scan to see how many little heartbeats!  Gawd tho, so hard to stop the mind going into over drive about all the different scenarios isn't it, singles, twins, triplets!!  Of course everything is going to be absolutely perfect and like you say you can't do anything about it so keeping positive is the best thing possible!!   Soz - cannot send you sunshine... it's flippin freezing here with a -2 frost this morning!!  Thankfully it's a gorgeous blue sky day tho and we are off on hols on Sat to 28 deg, yayayyayaya!!  DH will be taking his lap top so I'll be popping on and sending     for your next steps oh and waiting in suspenders for this new venture you keep eluding without detail about  

Murtle - hope you're good!!  Now you're definitley on the downward slope and ticking the days off      Those last few days of the 2ww are such killers aren't they....   Got everything crossed for testing on your special day darlin  

Molly - hiya!!  Hope you've whipped work into shape and you can put your feet up for a bit!  How's Molly doin and have you got around to getting some chooks yet?  And I'm super impressed with your ticker!!  You'll disappear when you turn side on if you don't watch it!! That pizza clip was funny!!  All going ok here, just hanging out for our holiday. I am working, I'm doing some consulting from home (I love my home office, it has a view over to a reserve) and I also do some research for construction companies about future projects that are coming up. Neither are going to make me rich, but the flexibility is great and it suits me for now until we know what the future will bring....  

VIL - if you are reading here!!  Hello & loves to you both!!  Absolutely thrilled for you guys with your recent news!!  How exciting that lil Bertie is going to be a big brother!!  Keep well 

Starr - sounds like Daisy had a lovely holiday - I knew she'd be a show stealer!!  Shame you only got in one swim... I'll do some for you in Australia... did I mention I was going?... 

KJ - hope your cold is better and intros are going really well and every one is feeling happy and content.  What have you planned for the littliest littlie's bedroom?  

Struthie - doggie doing wee wees ok?!!    

Hi Claire - kidlets good and how's work going?  Is it hard to get back into it or is it a nice feeling to have something else going on too?

Candy - love your newest pic of the boys!  They are growing so quickly!!

Erica - are you still in Cork Auntie dancing??  Hope you had a great time!!


 to everyone

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Jess,
Congrats on the levels!!! Sounds good to me.
Mine were 300 on day 14 but like you say it doesn't mean that much so long as they double. Three days later mine were 2000 odd so definitely a sign of twins!!  Really hope you get a good reading on Friday. Are you doing Progesterone injections in the  ?  I really hated those!  Hope the bleeding stops.

Murtle- good luck for your testing   

Hi to everyone else   

Sarah
x


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh Jess, there was me thinking they looked good for 16 days post transfer - they look very good for 13 days!!!   

Murtle


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon all  

Jess – My money is on twins so listen to the good, if slightly barking, Doctor Penny and rest up and take things easy. Intrigued by your business venture…does it have anything to do with your culinary skills   I had a peek at your 2ww diary…man you got through a lot of cake   Enjoy the pampering, bet your DH and mum have you tightly wrapped in cotton wool   Can imagine the beam on your face when you walk into the staff room Monday morning. Enjoy your moment  

Erika – Have you drunk every bar in Cork dry yet?   Hope you had a fab time with your brother.

Creaky –   to you. It’s so hard getting back onto this mad bad rollercoaster. Maybe after the stress of moving house you will feel stronger and more ready to try again. It’s so hard at the best of times, can’t imagine the added stress of looking after twins and trying to move house. Hats off to you for even thinking about it. Have a fab day at the races on Saturday. Hope you win big  

Holly – Have a great trip and come back well rested and rearing to go  

KJ – Hope your cold is better, very kind of Littlie of share   Hope the intros are still going well and that you are able to get cracking with his bedroom.

Starr – Glad you had a good time on holiday, even if the weather let you down a bit. Sounds like Daisy was the star of the show  

This 2ww is sending me    I have trawled through all the 2ww diaries and decided I have all the symptoms of a BFP   and all the symptoms of a BFN    I was seriously driving myself round the twist so I had a self imposed FF ban. This is the furthest I have every gotten through the 2ww without AF arriving early to spoil things. so taking that as a very good sign   Fingers crossed that I actually get to test day this time    

Much love to all the other ladies. Thank you all so very much for your ongoing support. Means an awful lot to me to know you're all right behind me.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Murtle!  Good to see you again!  When is the actual test date?  I want to make sure I send enough     at the right time.

I know what you mean about all the symptoms - it's stupid really - one of my best friends has just had her first baby at 41 - unplanned!!  She was 3 and a hlf months pregnant before she realised!!!!    

She claims she hadn't had a period for 2 years so that's her excuse!  She was skiing in her 2ww!!   

Still, our IF babies are far too precious to be doing that!!  

I felt I'd got loads of symptoms in the first week (hence my stupid early test!) then in the 2nd week they seemed to disappear then suddenly, on the afternoon before the test I realised that the cup of tea I had made tasted gross - really horrid, and a bit metallic.  But it was just that one cup! 

I know feel quite AFish at times & suddenly quite tired & the bleeding is still there but much less & only really brown stuff (almost black - must have been up there years!!!    Sorry - tmi!!)

You're right though, I did eat stacks of cake!!!  I decided I might need to eat for 4!!  

I don't really fancy chocolate or very much of anything at the moment! 

Anyway, ISIS replied to my email at 6.25am this morning!!!! (What is it with these fertility nurses - they're all  ) hopefully my bloods will be back tomorrow pm - that should be a relief, really hoping they are nice and high - some people get good first ones & then they all just fade away - hoping that won't be us!!   

Hey, Erica - have you been jailed for some dirty aunty dancing?!!  You little minx!  Hope you had a great time & have sobered up!

Jilly - how are you?  Are you going to have another ivf soon?

Starr - Daisy is very beautiful!  I bet she'll break a few hearts in a few years!

Holly - Great to hear from you! You sound a bit more like your bouncy self!  The holiday will be fab - I am very envious!!  Think it may be a while til we get to the Maldives again!!! 

Krysia - Are you going to Newmarket races?  I love going!  I am rubbish (my natural father was a bookie apparently - so it's obviously not genetic!!)  We saw Texas there last year on one of those Friday night events.

This is the first year we've not booked tickets to see a band in the summer - maybe it's a lucky omen?!  The Zutons are coming to Thetford Forest & I quite fancied going to see them - they were supporting REM at Ipswich Town FC a couple of years ago when we went -  DH made us late so we missed them!!!! 

VIL & Moosey - hope you're both well & gettin excited about the future again!

Hi to Molly, Claire & Struthie too!  Hope you're well!

Anyway, going for a little snooze - Suffolk Show has worn me out!!  (No, Murtle, my cunning plan has nothing to do with my cooking - I would poison too many people!!)

BIG MWAHS

Jess xxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Jess

My official test date is Sunday, my clinic believe in 16 day 2ww   I almost tested this morning. Had to get up to pee at 4:30 so saved a bit in a container to test when I was more awake. I went back to bed but couldn't sleep 'cos I was arguing with myself as to test or not to test. If it was a BFP all well and good but if it was a BFN then I would be in limbo not knowing if it really was a BFN or just too early. Anyway, this went on for about half an hour when I decided I don't want to know just yet as I'm quite enjoying the notion that I might be pg....does any of that make sense   So I flushed the sample and went back to sleep.

I have noticed today that everything smells bad. I walked up to the shops and everybodies gardens smell rotten. I sat in my garden for a bit but kept getting a whiff of my compost bin and the neighbours fence paint. Maybe that's a good sign or possibly an indication that I need to shower  

Hmmm. So not cooking based. Does your new venture have an alcohol theme? Or does it involve animals. Hope if its a cat sitting service you don't employ your MIL with her track record.

I'm glad you'll get your blood results back before the weekend. I don't think any of us (let alone you and DH   ) could cope with the suspense all weekend. Those levels are going to be through the roof, I just know it.    

Have a great weekend and get some rest

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Jess - great news about your levels! Sending you tons of        for tomorrow!
Murtle - one of the first things I noticed when I got my BFP was that everything smelt bad - especially vegetation, if that makes any sense! Everything smelt rotten, even freshly cut grass.       that this is a good sign for you.
Much love to everyone else,
C xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Looking good Jess.. i was told that anything over 50 was a BFP so that's great!! Looking forward to hearing the numbers tommorow!! Its all sounding fab !!

Murtle... keep away from the 4.30am peesticks girlie!!  So optimistic that good things are in the offing for you too !!  

Holly.. enjoy your holiday.. Hope you manage to unwind and chill honey xx

Erika... hmm am wondering if you've been arrested for unlawful auntie dancing in cork!! ??  lol x

Am shattered been out with my SIL, 2 nephews (7 and 5) and niece (3 today) oh and Daisy ! to the farm park near us.. (where some of us went last year) Fab place but so tiring esp as most of it seems to be on the side of a mountain.. hills everywhere...  my arms are aching from pushing my not so little girl around..  

Right am gonna watch BGT then bed!!

Love to all 
Me xx

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oooo Murtle, don't want to get your hopes up but the "smell" thing was one of my symptoms - & it's got stronger as the days have gone by!

I think that's why I had such bad headaches cos they were sinus headaches & I get those from strong smells (I know  ).  

Oh no, I don't think I can wait til Sunday to find out - can I sneak round & get you to do a test but not tell you the result!  

Having a mare getting my drugs - everyone is making such a bloody fuss about them - my GP told me they were for HRT!!  She promised me it was all sorted - got to Tescos at 7.30pm & the steroids aren't in - I took my last one this am!!!

So I'm now bricking it!  Chemist said "They should be in tomorrow am but we can't guarantee it" - flipping great!

The new positive me is thinking they're bound to be & I won't panic til I know they're not!!! 

Not sure about the HCG tomorrow but trying to be v positive! (Shouldn't have read the bad news ones on here!!   ).  
Mel, who's the other English girl who was at Athens the week before me is now having a nervous break down as her 2nd HCG was over 5000!!!!!!  Bearing in mind we both had 3 put back I'm not really surprised she's worried!   I'm sure it will all work out ok in the end.


DH has gone to his footy presentation thing tonight - I've been every year for the last 8 years and thankfully I've been allowed to stay at home this year! Phew!! 


Anyway, the Suffolk Show was good!  Claudia Schiffer & her DH were there yesterday - obviously I looked far more glam!!     Bought myself a very beautiful necklace in rose quartz and amethyst with a heart as a "Congratulations" pressie - great excuse, wonder how many more times I can drag that one out! 

Managed to avoid the lambs but saw loads of v scrummy puppy dogs - was v tempted!

Right, I'm off for a lovely early night!  Would love a bath but lots of people on here reckon you have to wait for several more weeks & then can only have warm baths - how pants is that?!  Still, will be worth it in the end!  

Erica - I am now REALLY worried about you!  You must be either a) still unconscious from too much Guiness, b) in prison for dodgy dirty aunty dancing, c) swimming the Atlantic for a dare - can think of no other reasons why you wouldn't be on here having a gossip! 

Really hope all is well & that you & DF are now in proper contact. 
Slaters!
Jess xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Having a HUGE nightmare today - bloody Tescos I hate them!

Told that the next lot of drugs would be in this morning - so whizzed straight there after ISIS (new doctor at ISIS has refused to sign a back up prescription for the steroids as he doesn't prescribe them during pregnancy & hasn't spoken to Penny in Athens).

Told that "Manufacturers can't get them til 4th June"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  After being told there was no problem!!  So, because they'd already given me the other 2 items off the prescription they couldn't let me have it to take to another pharmacy!

Anyway, after much stressing & feeling like it was the end of my pregnancy I spoke to the lovely Penny in Athens (how often to you get to speak to your UK cons on their mobile immediately?!!) & she said it was ok not to take them now; the progesterone & oestrogen are what's really necessary - phew!!!

They just prescribe them to everyone in case their are immune issues but once you have implantation & there's no history of immune issues you can stop.

Right, no more worrying!!  Although, will get 2nd HCG results later today so    

Poor Linda (nosey neighbour) rang the doorbell right in the middle of a frantic phone call to ISIS - so I asked her (nicely!!) to come back another day!!!! Better go round & be kind!! 

Love to all!
Jessxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow what a rollercoaster day to top your rollercoaster week, so glad you got reassurance from Athens, fingers crossed for results later today    well done to mel  but   

Murtle praying that you are still on schedule for weekend testing    amazed you didn't give in and test this morning, I know I would have xxxx

Thanks for your kind words about the boys Holly, this picture is back in March so pretty out of date now as Lucas is really growing


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh its all very exciting round here at the moment  
jess what a mare  but glad its all sorted..am sooo excited about hearing what your levels are doing 

murtle good girl not testing, you knew we'd all shout at you didnt you  i have everything crossed for you hunny, its all looking really good that you've got further than ever before..BRING IT ON!!!!!!

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

I am so sorry this is quick

Jess-really looking forward to seeing what your next lot of hcg results bring,twinnies me thinks   

Murtle-cant tell you how much I have been thinking of you hun,I know this is the one for you and cant wait to congratulate you v soon,hope your hanging in there ok        

Kj-I just wanted to say a HUGE CONGRATS on baby bro !!!! You must be so excited.Such a wondeful ending me for a lovely family me thinks

Love to all

from the madhouse


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Ooo hello Kelly, blimey, that's quite a little tribe you've got now!!

I think I missed Isabel's arrival - maybe I was in Athens?  Congratulations!  Love the name but my friend with the twin girls (Sophie & Grace) has called her 3rd DD Isabel - never really thought about names before!   Bit early yet - must   that idea!

Well, HCG is now 444.4!  Apparently that's v good & looks like twins at this stage but it is v v early!  SIL tells me I must be 5 weeks preg not 3 weeks - my maths is rubbish!!  Forgot to count from the right day - not ever had to do that before!  

I was so pleased when ISIS rang & the results were good - had a horrible feeling I might have imagined the whole thing! 

Can relax now til scan on 16th June - am going to enjoy it!


Murtle - I shall be having a few sleepless nights until I hear your news!  Thought of another funny symptom I had - cramp in my chin!!!  And in my toes - now keep getting it in my calves first thing in the morning!  Never usually get cramp!

Really hope you get that BFP - feel a bit guilty because I know how much pressure you feel under when someone else on here gets one just before you - been there many times myself!   But it does also show that the ivf process can be fantastic - really, really got everything crossed for you!               

Right, off to be a good wifey & make DH a lovely cup of tea & listen to exciting stories about the office!!

Have a great weekend everyone - what are you lot doing?

DH is playing golf on Sat morning (boring!) so I might sneak into school & check the horrid smell from the stinky supply teacher has gone or I'll be gagging on Monday morning!!

Kim - no doubt you'l be doing lots of lovely "mummy" type things!   Thought of you when the Coldplay tickets were announced!

Big MWAHS to all of you - the best gals in the whole wide woilde!

Jess xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looking good Girl !!!!!

Murtle...good luck fro sunday.. its a good day as i've got 2 nephews with a birthday then and a friend who's due to give birth any minute !!!


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

OH Murtle I'm getting sooooooo excited for you   it's sounding good to me      & the fact this is the furthest you have got is even more of a boost      I cant wait to read your news           xxxxxxxx

Jess.. I did pm you but   forgot to post on here              to you & DH I am thrilled for you.. bloods are looking good.. for either one strong bean or possibly two.. 16th isn't too far away.. enjoy every minute xxxxx I have heard from Erica.. she's fine just busy at work with it being a short week xxxx

Erica..   xxxx

Quick update as tea is ready.. I lost 1.5lb at WW this week & Wed had an app with Cons.. who has decided that there is no reason why I can't conceive naturally     so   I pushed for yet another L&D but apparently I've only just had one at the end of Jan   I refused offers of 3 x IUI'S but managed to twist his arm for a L&D in Dec   He has always promised he will get me a pregnancy.. but at this rate i'll be 60 & still seeing him   I do have an option of using the frosties..but to be honest I dont think I want anymore TX.. so it's a shagathon till Dec   poor DH   

Right mush dash.. this is the earliest I've been home all week   We do have a webcam going online shortly at work.. I may let you have the website address.. I maybe tempted to do Office Dares   

Murtle...       to you xxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jess so relieved to read your news, over the moon and praying that levels keep rising, when will you have your 1st scan ?  Even better that you are 5weeks + you always get 2 free weeks 

Murtle   

Jilly you go girl on loosing those pounds x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle thinking of you this weekend, hope you are ok


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jess - well done on your levels, looking good

Murtle - thinking of you this weekend, and have got everything crossed for you


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi lovelies  
Will be back tomorrow for a proper catch up & to congratulate Murtle   
I've had a sh*te week, one of those where nothing goes right   work & home.
 Jess I wasn't arrested, drunk or naughty in any way in fact I didn't go into a pub in Cork   Will fill you all in on the details when I do my proper catch up.

For now I just want to send massive       to Jess & DH. I hate to say it but I told you so  Was I not right about you testing early? I think so. Your early morning text made a fantastic weekend in Cork just perfect   It's been a long, hard journey but so worth it mate. I have every confidence that this is for keeps & your   of becoming a mummy is finally reality. Your results sound fantastic, I think twins but if it's triplets & there's a spare one can I have it please   

Murtle - I have been thinking of you all week   I have been reading the thread whenever I've had a few spare minutes at work to follow your progress & think that everything sounds just perfect        I said you & Jess were going to start what will be a run of truly fantastic news on this thread with some of the longest waiting finally getting their dreams come true. I'm sending you far too many        to count along with lots of love & support to jump this final hurdle. Wishing you all the   in the world for testing tomorrow, good luck sweetheart.

Holly & Jilly - You 2 next    Holly your tx will be through the summer & Jilly you'll get a natural (there's no reason why you shouldn't   ) Poor old DH having to   you that much. Let's hope it's an early BFP then he will be let off the hook    

Love to all, promise to catch up properly but must dash for now.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Not liking the fact that Murtles hasn't been online since 29th, but praying no news is good news    Hope you are ok honey


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

thinking of you Murtle


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Murtle,I hope you are ok


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Just popped in to see if Murtle had had any news.  Sending loads and loads of       and love to you, Murtle.

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Murtle....

Hope no news is good news       

Sending you loads of love xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

go murtle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

kim x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Murtle

I agree with the other lovlies-hoping no news is good news     

Thinking of you so much hun   You so deserve this to work

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Thinking of you Murtle...............................
                          
                       
                          
                       
                          
                       
                          
                       
                          
                       
                          
                       
                          
                       
Sending you all the love & luck in the world.

Erica.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry ladies....

Another negative for us   

Can't quite believe it, really thought we had done it this time. Feeling really numb  

Thanks for your lovely kind words and support.

much love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh no I'm so sorry,we're here when you are ready xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh Murtle I am so sorry hun, as Struthie has said we are all here for you


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

NO NO NO NO NO...............So sorry honey.... its just not fair         thinking of you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Hun

I am so so so sorry   this is so unfair. Wish I could be with you to give you a greta big  . Thinking of you so much.Im lost for words

Kelly


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Murtle

That's terrible news - it really should have been your turn.  I'm so sorry and can't imagine how you're feeling now.



Love VIL
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh Murtle I'm so very, very sorry  

I'll pm you in a few days but for now I'll leave you alone to gather your thoughts & to get your head around things. It's such a tough time sweetheart, it can't be put into words, it's just the worst feeling in the world. I know the dark place where you are right now & my heart goes out to you. It won't feel like it but you will get through & as has been said please remember that we are all here for you to help you through the healing process.

Mate, we're still waiting for our  & are having to try harder than most but please don't loose the faith we WILL be mummys one day, whatever path we take, it's just taking us a bit longer    

Sending you & DH all the       in the world, take care of each other.

I'm truly gutted for you.

Erica.


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Murtle        to you & DH.. thinking of you at this time      xxxxxxxxxx 

 life isn't fair


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I dont know what to say   

Murtle - This world is just so unfair - and so very very painful 

Thinking of you both    
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Murtle     

Minkey x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Murtle - I'm just so gutted for you both     Sitting here cying bucket loads - I hate IF so much.

This is all so unfair - can imagine just how dreadful you're feeling - it really is just too cruel.

I know it's going to take you a long time to get over this but you will & it will make you stronger - although I know it won't feel like that's possible at the moment.

I feel real empathy for you because our history of iuis/icsis is so similar...really hoping you come back strong enough for a Plan B.  

We're all thinking of you hun,

Loads of love and big  
Jess xxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm so, so sorry Murtle  I was really hoping and praying that little Frank would do it for you.  

You are in my thoughts,

Krysia xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Dear Murtle,
I am absolutely gutted for you.  
With all my love,
Claire xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo    

murtle honey i'm  so gutted fo you
you know those days of bfns are long gone for me, but i havent forgotten a single bit of the pain and sheer devastation that comes with it. 

       and    

take care me oldest buddy

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh Murtle...  I'm SOOO sorry to read your news hun.
Life is just too s**t sometimes... 

Sending you a great big cyber 
Lots of love
Molly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle
        &


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ladies............................ 

I've just been catching up with everyones news so re-reading posts.
I re-read mine to Murtle & am a bit worried that it didn't "sound" right  
When I said that "we were having to try harder than most" I meant us girls on the site not just me & Murtle & when I said "most" I meant women in general not the ones on here. I hope no-one read it that way  

Other than you girls on here I don't know any woman (friends, family, colleagues, associates etc I'm talking alot of women) who have had to go the extra mile like we all have, whether it be tx, alternative medicine, donor etc. Every female I know who has got children has been lucky & caught & hasn't had to wait too long either & I've heard of so many "it happened quicker than we thought" or "it was an accident"  It's because I didn't know anyone who'd done tx that I joined the site in the first place & it was the best thing I ever did.

I hope my words didn't offend anyone.

Love to all,

Erica


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Erika - I know exactly what you meant and I'm sure no-one thought any different,you are very sweet.
Its hard sometimes as when you type things it doesn't come across the same if you were speaking face to face.

Don't worry honey we all know what you meant


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Erika honey... we know what you mean.. how could you offend us    stop worrying xxxx

Murtle still thinking of you sweetheart xx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Murtle..     thinking of you xxxxxx

Erica.. I was going to wind you up.. but worried that people would think I was being serious &  shout at ne   
Letter is done for DF        

Jessica... you ok? or has your neighboured turned up?? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Check out my Ticker... Wohoo.. Hoping WW think the same as me.. going in Bikini just to be sure


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey Erica don't be daft miss sensitive, we didn't read it any other way than you intended x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks girls what a relief   
Spot the worried, sensitive one  DF will be coming back to an emotional wreck! It wasn't the best of weeks last week everything I did or touched went wrong.

Jilly - Well done you    I'm sure if you turned up in your bikini they would put you at target weight so that they wouldn't have to look at you again  Wanted to wind me up  I wouldn't have expected less. Poor DF  
Candy - Hope all is well with you & the boys   
Jess -         you ok missus?   
Struthie -  I've just had to go pee pee!
Starr - Nice to have you back   did you have a lovely holiday?

Big loves to all,

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Didn't forget you Murtle, just wanted to post to you alone.......
  
Doubt you're looking in but want you to know that my thoughts & wishes are with you & DH.
Lots of love & strength being sent your way.
Take care sweetheart,

Erica


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi girlies!

Thanks for the PMs - felt so fed up for Murtle I didn't really feel like posting.  

I'm back at work and pretty knackered really - the kids have been fab - they'd all missed me because the supply teacher is such an old smelly bat! 

Made me laugh when the mums said "We hope you're better now"! 

Well, seem to be getting larger at an alarming rate - trousers are v tight today!!   Need new bra too cos (.)(.) are bulging!!!!  Looks quite funny when I take my bra off (sorry if tmi!!) - looks just like a boob job - they just sort of stick out!!   (Sadly so does my   )

When do you reckon I can swim?  Not that I've got anything to wear!!!

I have absolutely no idea about pregnancy/babies and neither does my mum - my usual source of good info!!  So I'm just guessing most stuff!!  

Saw my GP this morning - at 7.20am - apparently it's one of Gordon Brown's new initiatives - my GP's clearly not over impressed with it!!  Can't say I blame him!

Anyway, he was much better than the old bag I saw last week - he was really chuffed for us.  Midwife rang me today & left message - daren't ring her in case I'm not really preg!!  

This is all so wierd!!  I'll feel a lot better after the scan on 16th June - hopefully all will be good - lots of people seem to get bad news at this point but I'm doing lots of positive thoughts and assuming all will be well!

I'm still bleeding and my back aches like periody type pain but I think that's the joy of Clexane and possibly some of the other drugs - well that's what I'm hoping!!

Right, got to get school rubbish done - my Key Stage 2 assembly - oh joy of joys and I've got a student observing me all day tomorrow (probably to see how NOT to teach!!  )

Erica - I am astounded that you managed to avoid the pubs of Ireland!  Is this the new you?!!

Right must go - DH is "cooking"  M&S enchilladas & salad!! 

Big Mwahs
Jess xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning my lovelies  

Thanks for all your kind words and especially for all the hugs...felt each and every one of them  

I'm not doing too badly at the moment. I don't think it has really sunk in yet, it usually catches up with me a few weeks later. I've been keeping busy so that I don't have to think about it. Poor DH looks totally exhausted by it all so I'm making sure I pamper him a  lot at the moment. He has done a brilliant job pampering me for the past 2-3 weeks so it's about time he got some for himself. 

I'm still avoiding my family. I haven't yet spoken to my psycho b!tch sister ....apparently she got pregnant to fix a big hole she had gotten into. She didn't expect to get pg straight away and thought that ttc would take the pressure off a mess she had created with her DH. Life really is a utter sh!t sometimes  

Jess - The waiting never ends does it. Which is worse...the 2ww or waiting for the 1st scan? How was the first day back in school...did you enjoy walking into the staff room on Monday morning with your huge secret. I'm so glad you got to see your proper GP (at what time   ) and that he is chuffed for you. Hopefully he will be a lot more supportive and give the help and guidance you need. I hope you are going to take it easy for a bit...after trips to Athens, probably twins on board and going back to school you are bound to feel exhausted. Put those feet up as much as possible and let you lovely mum and DH spoil you. Love DH's idea of cooking......I'll have to show my DH where M&S are   I hope the bleeding has eased off now, I've read that the clexane can cause it. I think Moomin bled quite a bit during her pregnancy and everything turned out ok. I'm thinking that it is your womb having a bit of a clear out to make space for Mungo and Midge and quite possibly Mary!!!! Anyway, much love to you and hope next week goes smoothly and quickly for you.

Erika -   for you. Are you OK matey   You sound a little wobbly..not like you. You still haven't told us about you adventures in Ireland. Not sure if you had a good time or not   Give us the goss. Hope everything is OK with you and yours. Have you had contact with DF yet? Did Jilly send him a piccie of her in her bikini   Where did you find her   I hope you midas touch has returned this week and that everything you touch turns to gold  

Jilly - Get you slim bird! I expect to see you on the cover of the ww magazine any day now   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I've just had a quick ppep in the gallery and the sight of Daisy in her cool shades and crocs gave me a really good chuckle. She really is the coolest, sweetest little thing   Looks like she had a great time on the beach


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle..............
So lovely to "see" you  mate & you seem to be doing incredibly well I'm both relieved & proud.
Each day is a new challenge, as you already know just take it steady, one step at a time. You'll know when you are ready to contact your family so don't put yourself under pressure. Not alot I can say about your sister (well not without using naughty words) but how on earth did your parents manage to create two humans so opposite   

You are one truly amazing, caring, strong lady who it is a privilege to have as a friend.
Plans are probably a little way off but like Jess I'm up for 5th time lucky for IVF/ICSI for us hun       what do you think 

Lots of love to you & DH, take good care of each other. 

Erica.       

PS - Blimey if Jilly sends a bikini photo to DF he won't have a job to do as trouble makers will be   to death! Or maybe she will become a forces sweetheart    the new Vera, yeah Vera I like that it suits her! Where did she come from? Not a clue  but she's definately special


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Jilly = WMD


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi gorgeous gals!

Murlte - So lovely to "see" you back on here - Thanks for the lovely kind words - I know how hard it is when you've had your own awful news.

Really hoping Plan B comes round soon!!

Erica - Glad to see you thinking about getting back into the saddle - so to speak!!  Does DF know anything about this or are you just going to tell him  when he's next home?!!!  Bless him, you've got him v well trained!!
Much like me & DH - although he does control the finances - annoyingly!! But probably just as well!! 

Work is just as [email protected] as I remembered!!  Boring old staff meeting last night where I could have nodded off - all about maths & assessment - just what you need after being with 30 x 6year olds all bloody day!!

Went out for a meal last night at a posh new restaurant with a bunch of friends.  I was supposed to be meeting my friend who has the 2 ivf kids - but she always lets me down!   Sure enough got a phone call saying she'd got a cold & didn't want me to catch it - plus she was going to be off work the next day too & didn't want to be seen out (which was probably the real reason!!)

Anyway, I'd turned down another offer to see her so I managed to quickly phone up and get back into the other party! Phew!

We had a lovely time and they were really chuffed to hear my preg news (wasn't going to tell people but have told best friend and she was there & bursting to talk about it so felt what the hell!!)

Had bad night though - really bad indigestion & then a major allergic sneezing fit at 3am!!!!  DH was not impressed!!! He should get used to it though - will be plenty more of those!

This morning had the migraine from hell & no tablets!!   Managed to crawl to the chemist and bought a bottle of water & took them in the shop! 

Anyway, feeling tired now so off for a little snooze before DH gets home!!!

Hope everyone else is fine & dandy!!

Loads of BIG mwahs,
Jess xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Feeling really sorry for myself today as I have the cold from hell!!!  Would kill to take some Nurofen Plus but being v good!!  

I hate being ill at the weekend - what a rip off!

Even worse, I caught it off a parent helper who has insisted on helping out in my class - I can't stand her as she's turned into a stalking wierdo!!!!  I seem to attract them!

Everyone at work knows I've had a BFP & is really excited & I really don't want her to know - I know I sound like a right cow but she's seriously strange & keeps asking for my email address & where I live    She's v religious & left the Jehovah's Witnesses to marry her husband so has no contact with her family so she's one of those very needy people.

Also, her daughter is in the Foundation class & I've discovered I'm having that particular Foundation class next year & she keeps asking me if I know which class I'm having yet!!  I keep lying & tell her we don't know yet when really I should say, please don't ask me because it would be unprofessional of me to tell you!!!! 

Also, she keeps creping up on me and touching me!!!!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEEEKKKKK!!  I don''t mind being hugged by people I know well but I hardly know her & she gives me the creeps!!! 

I also don't want her to know that this preg is ivf because I she's told me in great detail about her history of endo & how they didn't think they could have children so I don't want her to start grilling me about my treatment!!

She was only helping one day a week but she announced on my first day back after our trip to Athens that she's coming for 2 days a week!!  Anyway, she was off on Thursday because she had a bad cold - hmm... on Friday I get a stinking cold - not best pleased!!!

I guess it's not her fault but she did insist on running to the staff room & getting me a piece of cake - perhaps she sneezed all over it!!   

I must stop moaning about other people!!!!  

Jilly - I am gutted about Ronaldo!!!  I think we should make him the first 1 billion pound player if he has to go!!  I'm still hoping Sir Alex can talk him round - but I think the fact he has a Spanish girlfriend and he supports Real might mean he's already decided  .  I was gutted about Mark Hughes going to City too - what's he playing at?!!

Blimey your (.)(.) sound pretty impressive!!  DH works with a crazy girl who is a size 10 with 32 HH (.)(.) - they've been friends for years (she's married with 3 kids!!) & I get on really well with her - anyway, when he was choosing a diamond necklace for me for our wedding he took her along to help choose it in his lunch break & she managed to drop it down her ample cleavage & had to fish it out!

DH said the assistant looked really disapproving because it was the same assistant that had served us a few days before choosing our wedding rings!!    

Right, going back to bed for a snooze cos I feel rubbish!!  The weather here is really bad - grey, raining and windy - yuk!  Back under the duvet for me!!

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Jilly - yes it is shouting and its one of my pet hates   don't annoy the redhead   sounds like ww is going fab,I lsot 2lbs this week!

Jess - hope you feel better soon,sounds like you attract all the weirdos!

Sorry this is short I'm off for a lie down,dh took me to watch cricket and it was so boring,saw some nice bodies though  

Off to a dog show tomorrow,a fundraiser for dogs for the deaf,should be fun,I'm super busy with the dogging still   

Back soon I promise xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

So sorry that I haven't been posting not really much of a friend for doing that.
I've had a quick look at some of the recent posts and can see a few congratulations are in order but also that some of you need a big  . 
 to you all & I'll post again soon (need to catch up on everything).


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey Bun Bun - great to see you!!  How's things with you?

Struthie - have fun at the dogging show!!     

Erica - great to "see" you on ******** - I didn't imagine you to have short hair - otherwise you looked pretty much how I imagined you would - that is if you are the one with darker hair in the pic?!!! 

Right, off to eat strawberries & watch the rest of the Italy Holland match!

KJ - hope you and your family are enjoying the lovely weather - what have you been up to?  Any mischief - I hope so!!

Love to all!

Jess xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning! Just a quickie to say good luck Jess for blood-test today (I'm sorry but I stalked you on the Greece board to see how you were doing  - well you didn't say on here...  ). Loads of doubling vibes honey...       Hope cold's better now.     to the parent helper/stalker (you do seem to attract them, don't you!  ) - tell her to just bog off!!

KJ - really excited to read your post on mummies board.   How lovely that babybro will soon be home and that Littlie is taking it all in her stride - what a little star! You will both have your hands full then!   

BunBun -   How's life with your little man?

Struthie - how was the dog show? Did you need a lie down after seeing the nice cricket bods?? Were they THAT impressive? 

Jilly - well done on your STONE!    Are you sending food parcels to Erica's DH?    I'm going BACKWARDS now!  

Erica - really pleased you're thinking of a plan! 5th time lucky    - YES!!!  Hope DH is doing okay out there without you and you have now established lines of communication! 

Holly - how are you, lovely? Feeling any closer to making your tx decision?   I think of you often and hope with all my heart you get your dream. 

Last, but by no means least - Murtle.   What a lovely post! I take my hat off to you - I'm sure your strength and love and determination will see you through these dark times.   As for the psycho-b*tch sister - ugh, ugh, ugh!   

Right better get on, need to do some work. Day didn't get off to the best start....I was in the shower and the little recessed light in the ceiling above me fell out and hit me on the head and bounced on to my ankle - as if that wasn't bad enough, it brought hundreds of dead flies down with it - GROSS!  So there I am, naked, hopping around and holding my head covered in dead flies - DP thought it was FUNNY! 

Love you all,
Molly xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess - Have just had to change my post a little following Molly's update. So missus you tell your "new" friends on the Greece board your news but not your buddies on here  I too am going to go off & have a look & read your gossip, cheers Molly  Lots of    to my brother too, I have deleted that horrible pic. I told him I didn't want one on there but he was drunk & messing about with my laptop whilst over here at the weekend, I didn't realise he had done that wait til I speak to him!! Thanks for letting me know & yes I was the one with the short hair but can't stand photos of myself. The attractive blonde was his girlfriend which is probably why he uploaded that particular photo in the first place!!! How are you? You're a bit   Is it a mixture of nerves & excitement for Monday? Hopefully you'll be able to relax a little more after your scan, what time is it? I'm sure everything is just perfect & my money is on twins           Hope your cold is better missus & that the parent helper isn't touching you too much   Yes I've made plans & will be back in that saddle before you know it. DF doesn't know too much but I'll just ask him to jump on for the ride (so to speak  ) when he needs to. I'm going to look at a new clinic at the end of June so have high hopes  it's got to be better than what my cons said to me surely.
Struthie - HI MRS REDHEAD HOW ARE YOU?  DON'T WORRY I'LL  myself ooer!!!
Jilly - You're not wrong boy would the forces loveeeeeeeee your puppies!!! Have popped posting details in the post today, poor DF     Sorry   cut off last night, actually no I'm not you were chewing my ears off & I needed a rest! Are you inviting the rest of the girls on our free holiday  I don't mind where we go as long as it's  Jilly's got lots of holiday vouchers ladies so we're thinking somewhere abroad for the next meet 
BunBun - Hello you   It's been ages, can't wait to hear all of your news & how everything is going with your son. Hope you come back & post soon.
KJ - It all sounds good       so I'm off to find your recent posts too. You just had to have a much easier run of things this time round, your complete family is within touching distance now  What fun you are all going to have, exciting times ahead & your son will be home before you know it   
Molly - Ouch, hope your head & ankle are feeling better. Dead flies ugh &  to DP for having a good laugh, just what mine would do I'm afraid.  I'm going for 5th time lucky hopefully spring next year & possibly at a new clinic  I'm speaking to DF once a week for 15-20 mins at the moment it's not great but better than nothing. The set up where he is isn't as described & we hope it will improve. Hope all is good with you, take care sweetie   
Holly - Are you still on holiday  I'm loosing track of time, hope you're back posting soon   
Murtle -        hope each day is getting a little brighter for you mate, thinking of you.

Hello to everyone   must go timesheets to start. Roll on the weekend  

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

for your HCG test today Jess.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I think Jess if having another HCG jab rather than a test today. If I remember correctly she had to have 3 jabs, one every other day, to help with the bleeding. 

I could be wrong but that doesn't happen very often


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Whoops   sorry Jess. Here's a few more               hope the bleeding stops soon, no wonder you can't relax even a little bit  Looking forward to fab news later, that's of course if you post it on here  

To be honest Murtle it serves her right for not keeping her mates on this thread up to date     How are you doing bud?    I'm sure your DH would confirm the fact that you are rarely wrong, mine would, anything for a quiet life  Hope the light at the end of the tunnel is getting bigger & brighter for you.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

So sorry ladies have had awful news this evening - ISIS phoned me in the middle of a meeting to tell me that my HCG blood test shows it's all over - back down to 50.

I don't think I've ever felt so sad in my whole life, i just wanted it to be a mistake but it isn't.

Not only that, but I found out an hour earlier that my colleague in the other Yr1 class has been off - not with "stress" as I was told but because she's had a m/c - she was a week ahead of me but hadn't told anyone because she wanted me to enjoy my moment of "glory".

I spent an hour devastated for her and then found out the same thing had happened to me - how cruel can life get?

I've never seen DH cry before - it absolutely broke my heart.

I am sorry but I've just had enough of all this.

I really, really wanted to give everone hope of a happy ending but it's just more $hite - so sorry.

Jess xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jess - I am so so sorry, I just don't know what to say, I am speechless.  Thinking of you and DH at this very sad time


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Jess... no       Sweetheart i'm so sorry.. This is just so unfair and unjust.. I've no words to make you feel better just that i'm here for you always.. i know that pain honey.. i so wish you didn't have to feel it. 

Sending you both loads of love.. look after each other

Love Kelly xxx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry can't find any words   
Jess


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess sweetheart your text gutted me  
I'm so very, very sorry & once again shocked at how unfair & cruel this whole thing is  
I meant what I said to you & am thinking of you so much.
Sending you & DH lots of love      take care of each other & remember we are all here for you if/when you want us.

My heart really does go out to you, I can't say anything else for now.
I'm so sorry mate.

Erica.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

jess i realy dont know what to say lady. all i can offer is lots of   and   and let you know my thoughts are with you.

xx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh Jess- life is so unfair. I can't believe it. 
Thinking of you and your DH at this time.   
Sarah
x


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Jess I am heartbroken for you , I just can't believe you've been dealt such a blow - please take care of yourselves and know that we are all here thinking of you.

Such sad, sad news.

Krysia xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't know what to say either,but know that we are all thinking of you xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Jess - I am so upset by your news, just so cruel and unbloodyfair...   

Thinking of you both,
All my love
Molly


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh My Gosh, this is just too awful  

I am so very, very sorry Jess. I can't believe this is happening.

My heart goes out to you and DH at this very distressing time  

Thinking of you both  

lots of love
Murtle


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Jess & DH.  I'm so very sorry to read your devasting news, words fail me.   &   to you both.


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh god Jess, it's all so unfair.  Sending you so much love and hugs.
Be kind to yourself.

crxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I am so sorry Jess, it is so unfair.

Minkey x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Jess sweetheart     

I am so so sorry ,I am lost for words, I really am. I was so happy for you as were all your other ff's. We are all here for you no matter what!!  

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh jess i'm in tears for you hunny..its the worst news i wanted to hear. i'm so very very sorry. its not fair and its not right 
i remember seeing DH cry and it broke my heart too..i felt like i let him down every time and it was my fault, of course its not but you just want sooo badly to make them a Daddy
i hope you are taking some time off work sweets 

loads of love    
kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Jess... no.  I'm so so sorry to read your news    Why? How? Nooooooooooooo God Nooooooo!  It's soooo unbelievably unflippin fair.  I hate this so much.  My heart absolutely breaks for you.  I cannot believe another truly wonderful mummy and daddy in the making is having to endure heartache once more.  I remember way back before anything had happened to us, before i understood the implications of being pregnant and all the wonderful possibilities it brought with it... a part of me felt with a miscarriage at least you knew you could get pregnant.... little did i realise the impact and depth of that loss and the hurt and deep deep depression and isolation that came with the loss.  

  

Honey we so wanted this for you.  I wish we had answers to give you and I wish I could fast forward to a time when things will be better... our love and thoughts are with you in the days ahead.

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Back home from hols now. 

Murtle -  so gutted to read your news whilst away. I couldn't log on to reply but I sent you a zillion  across the miles and hope with every day that your new plan is taking shape.  I hate that you have had to go through this when your sister is in the place you want to be.  Life really beggars belief and I wish it made sense... right now none of it does and it's too hard and unfair to contemplate.

Sorry I haven't read back. I'm shocked and incredibly disappointed for Jess and Murtle and feel helpless at not being able to do anything that can help reduce the pain.  Here for you in spirit though and wish my ^babydust^ wand worked....  

Loves to you all
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello girls,

Sorry I don't post on this  thread often but wanted to say how sorry i am to see both Murtle & Jess suffer such a devastating loss  . Jess as you are local to me I have spotted you around this site ... to be pregnant with those lil ones for that short time how fabulous but then so so very devastating to loose them. I can only go some way to understanding what you are going through and facing. But my thoughts are with you both at this time.

Much love and tons of  ,

Charlie xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you all for your very kind words - it does help because you guys really do understand.

I never thought that a m/c at such an early time could leave me feeling so bad.  I always said that if it happened I'd just accept it and try and move on - I had no idea just how hard that really is.

It's worse because my colleague has also just had a m/c but of course, she hasn't got IF so they're going to start trying again immediately - of course I don't blame them but it will be v painful for us when she gets pregnant again.  I know that's selfish but that's how I feel today!

ISIS have told me to go in for a scan tomorrow am as I haven't started bleeding & to resume my meds "just incase" - which is clearly HUGELY optimistic but I daren't not give it a go - I know it's def over because my (.)(.) aren't like they were.

Still, it might give us a little more info.

DH came home from work yesterday lunch time cos he felt so "spaced out" - we went out for lunch and he broke down twice in the pub - he's a very private person and this is just so out of character it really shook me.

Things seem a little brighter today and we've talked about going again.  We'll be using up the very last of our savings and won't be able to have a holiday this year but a baby would be worth a million holidays.

It really puts things into perspective - the other day I was moaning because everyone else at work seemed to be moving into big, brand new houses and we can't afford to - today I couldn't give a $hite if we lived in a one bed squat as long as we had each other and a baby.

I still think that if Tescos hadn't cocked up my prescription and I'd taken the steroids throughout things might have been different.

I think we'll have a few more tests before we go again - maybe the sperm fragmentation test - they don't do this at ISIS so may have to have it in Athens, and maybe the NK cells stuff - but I think that's why they gave me the steroids in the first place!

Sorry - this is a "me" post - I'm sure when I get back to work on Monday things will get back to a more balanced way of life!

Thanks again for all your support - couldn't do it without you!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Just checking in to see how Jess is doing today? Dh is back from a business trip and was gutted to hear your news too - so we are sending much love to you both.   

Somedays I wish I had a magic fairy wand that could give all those ladies in waiting (and wanting) just what they want, and stop all this heartbreak............

Love to all,

Krysia xxx

(ooohh Jess you nipped in while posting....pleased you are feeling a little brighter, and I agree what is a holiday when the money has a chance of fulfilling a real dream. Please try not to do the ifs and maybes, as there is nothing that could have prevented what has happened, and it is pointless giving yourself a hard time about it - it is nobodies fault, just a very, very cruel twist of fate. Take care my sweet.)


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Jess...

You are one strong lady... I'm full of admiration for your courage... Poor Dh.. i think they soemtimes get forgotten in all of this.. It's good though that he can voice his feelings and not bottle them up. 

Please don't get hung up on the what if's.. ie the steriods.. The chances are that waht will be will be..  Am pleased you're up to thinking about another shot..  Give yourselves some time... that dream is still there sweetie...  

Sending you both all the love i can muster..

S xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

As normal i am behind the times   

But sending lots and lots of love and strength to Jess & DH 


Love to all 
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jess honey you are being so brave my lovely..try and take a little breather before making any firm deicisons..of course right now you want something to focus on so keep thinking around it all but dont do anything concrete till the dust has settled a little..
your post struck such a chord when you said you went out for lunch and dh broke down..after everything went wrong with littlie last year we tried to go shopping and we stopped for a coffee..we both just sat there and howled into our drinks, we couldnt stop, we made such a spectacle of oursleves..it was a miserable horrible, alomost hysterical time but we just had to go through it and come out the other side..back then we had no idea where the other side was and what it would hold...now we know and you will know someday soon too...


kj x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thinking of you lots today Jess


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess           
Murtle   
Thinking of you both.

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks girls!

We went to ISIS today for our scan - just when you think things can't possibly get any worse, they do!

Basically they couldn't find anything! - No sac, which they should see at 7 weeks.  They looked to see if it was ectopic but they can't rule it out at the moment, although it didn't really look like one.

I had a blood test and it had gone up slightly from 50 - 54.8 but this is def failing, particularly as there doesn't appear to be anything there!

They think it may just have been a "blighted ovum" but my HCG results were really high - and were doubling every 1.6 days!!  Apparently nature can be this cruel & it does happen. 

Worse than that, my lining was only 4.5 & should have been nearer 10!!!

This is now a major issue and we don't know why this has happened, therefore another go may be out of the question - I need to speak to Penny in Athens.

A big part of me thinks this must be because I am more menopausal than we originally thought, hence the thin lining - just what I don't need right now!

Sorry, I know I'm bringing down the mood of this thread at the moment - need to find some good news, quickly!!!

Good news is DH went round to tell Linda & she's promised to leave me alone for a while!! 

Thanks for all your kind messages - you are top people!!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Jess hunny - big, big    to you both.

I know how awful it is to go for that scan and see there's nothing there... even though you know the signs are bad and aren't really expecting to see anything, it's somehow still a shock - and the finality is dreadful.... up until that point there's still that glimmer of hope in your heart that against all the odds they've just made a terrible mistake.   

I hope you'll get some answers from Penny asap, but I'm sure they'll have checked your lining when they did the ET and it would have been okay? I'm no doctor, but my suspicion is that the bleed you've been having throughout was the m/c and that because of that your lining would be pretty thin by now, especially as clexane is a blood-thinning drug - but I might be wrong. 

Try not to think the worst until you've had a proper consultation hunny, this doesn't mean the end of the road (think of that 66-year-old woman in Romania - she must have been menopausal, but still managed to give birth using donor eggs & sperm!). Of course you want a reason this happened and formulating another plan may be the best way for you to see your way through these dark days. Have a chat with Penny, she sounds like she really knows her stuff and will be able to address your concerns and maybe formulate a new drug regime for next time. I expect she'll want your hormone levels to normalise before performing any diagnostic blood-tests so you may well be forced to take it slow for a month or two which as KJ said would probably be wise. The important thing now is to look after yourselves emotionally and physically and grieve for the baby(s) you've lost so that you're in the best possible shape for it to work next time... 

Much love to you both - you're in my thoughts....
Molly


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jess - you need the support on this thread here at the moment so don't even think otherwise   I too know what it's like to go for that scan and have that ectopic thing hanging over you.  It's an awful situation to be in and I hope with everything that it resolves itself soon.  The waiting and wondering what next is a horrible place to be 

I agree with Molly's post in that the bleeding you have had explains why your lining is thin.  I'm sure Penny would not have put your embryos back had it not been at the optimal level, please don't beat yourself up thinking it's the menopause thing that has caused this.  I don't believe that this explains it as again I think Molly's clexane explanation makes sense. I heard of a woman here in NZ who at 51 is pg with donor eggs and she must have been starting to have menopausal symtoms.... 

Like KJ and Molly said, give yourself a whole lot of time.  It takes time for what you have been through to to sink in... I thought I was ok quite soon after both episodes but the reality hit a lot lot later and it wasn't until then that I was then able to start focusing forward. I know we are told we don't have the time but I disagree.  Is it not better to be in optimal health physically and emotionally to give success a chance?

Thoughts and loads of love to both of you and all you are going through  
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jess

Haven't been on for a while so just seen your devastating news. Hun I am so so sorry, I wanted this soooo much for you and dh. Hope there is a ray of hope when you speak to Penny.

Thinking of you my sweet


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, you lovely ladies!

Well, I've spoken to Penny and she is certain that it was just an early m/c and that it could be for any number of "unlucky" reasons - it doesn't mean anything more sinister.

She's not overly worried about the lining - particularly as I was bleeding before.  Also, sorry if this is tmi, I have started to bleed v heavily now & have def passed something like a gestation sac rather than a clot (sorry!!).

Also, my lining was "excellent" when I had the ET so I will just need a bit more monitoring after the ET and have a few more HCG tests so I can have a drugs boost if they're not high enough.

I do feel that if anyone can help us, it's Penny!  She is a very positive person but she's extremely knowledgeable/helpful.  If it wasn't for FF we'd never have found her!

Thanks once again for all your lovely, kind support - it really does help - people on the "outside" try & understand but they don't half say some stupid things!! (MIL - "Ooo, keep trying"!!!!)

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Jess - I've been on hols for a week, so have only just seen your news        I am gutted and totally lost for words. Have pmd you  
Lots of love,
Claire xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Jess  

I'm relieved to log on to find you have spoken with Penny and have some answers. It helps so much to get some sort of explanation.  She sounds like such a great woman and thank god so approachable!

I thought I would mention when we had the miscarriage no one at the clinic explained to us what caused my HCG to keep rising. They thought it possible that I was having another ectopic at the time too... but in hindsight I sighted the embryonic sac but at the time didn't realise that was what it was even though I had a horrible electric type shock pain prior to it happening.  Anyway - it was only help from FF that I realised about 2 x a week for 8 weeks of blood tests later that a small part of the placenta remained and that was what caused the HCG to keep rising for so long afterwards.  I just thought I should mention this to you in case anything similar occurs.... Hoping that the last blood test was an anomally but wish mostly that all of the results were completely wrong and this wasn't happening to you 

Loads and loads of love
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Jess - I've just read your news and I'm so, so sorry.  That really is very cruel and I can't believe it's happened.

VIL
xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi VIL - great to "see" you & so pleased that Bertie's going to have a sibling - wow!

Thanks Holly - ISIS have been really good & want me to keep going back for another scan/bloods.

Penny's emailed again & wants us to go again straight away!  This time following my cycle if I ovulate.  This will be great but not sure if DH can get time off work - or me for that matter but I can take unpaid.

I would quite like to get it over & done with as we feel so crap now would rather feel a bit more [email protected] now rather than feel better & then feel even worse in a few months - I think that made sense?!!

Anyway, that's my plan!

KJ - when I felt sad today because of all the Father's Day stuff I just thought of you guys & it really cheered me up!!  Just knowing that your DH would have the BIGGEST grin on his face all day!!

No matter how much $hite life throws at us it's still great to see "one of our own" have a happy ending!!

Big mwahs to all,

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

It's always good to have a plan Jess,I so hope it all works out for you  

Have had a terrible weekend,a cyclist collided with my car yesterday,taken off with suspected broken leg,witnesses are backing my story in that no one saw him,first I saw of him was when there was a huge bang and he hit side of my car.
Wasn't able to give a statement yesterday as I was in such a state.Horrible experience and hope the guy is ok.
Thank god I was going slow,he was on one of those racing bikes and had helmet on thank god.

Anyway will catch up tomorrow xxx

P.S
Dog sitting for the night for my friends dog and my dogs have stolen his bed and he is asleep on the floor


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw jess you're so sweet to be thinking of me when all is crap your end 
i did a painting mess plus handprints on a canvas for dh today..managed to grab a few minutes with littlie when dh took baby bro back to FC last night..and then got baby bro to add a couple of his quickly this morning..dh was thrilled with it...
all manic this end..had 2 days  with baby bro here..just taking him back for bed, which means a 2hr+ round trip at 6pm..dh did it last night and i did it this eve..pretty knackering. tomoz we should be meeting birth parents in the afternoon..if they show up...so just got baby bro for the morning and the FC's will do their last tea/bed/bath and then tues we  bring him home for good!! it all feels a little surreal..very different from when we did intros for littlie..we just had her to focus on then, now its harder to really put all our attention into him as littlie is competing!! she's coping very well but def making sure we dont forget her  baby bro has been a star tho..happy with everything, slept in his cot for his naps..and this eve when i took him back to FC he kept crawling over to me to do peepbo instead of to FM as he would usually 

right GOT to get to bed

love to all, esp Jess and Murtle  

kj x

struthie just saw your post..how horrible..exactly the same thing happened to DH a couple of years back, really shook him up. take care


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Aww Kim not long now,I bet you keep pinching yourself!

Thanks for that yes I have felt shaken and cried a lot and felt guilty,but it was more he hit me,just have to wait and see what the police say now,as my friend said if I was a boy racer they would be after me,they don't go after zafira driving housewives!

Anway I must go to bed! Night night


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Stuthie how awful!

I hate cyclists with a passion - well, those male lunatic ones anyway!  Near us the council have spent loads on widening footpaths to make them into cycle paths and the bloody idiots still cycle on the road like maniacs!  (I often drive v close & then put my windscreen washers on!!  )

Maybe I'll stop doing that after your bump though!  I'm sure the guy will be fine - no doubt he won't admit he was riding like a ninja but at least you have witnesses!  They'll be able to tell by the angle your car was hit too.  

Be prepared for delayed shock though - I had that after a car crash years ago - hit me about 3 days later & I couldn't stop crying! 


KJ - How exciting!  I can't believe how quickly this has all happened!  So glad it's all going to plan.  Must be a bit wierd meeting the natural parents - if they turn up!  Did you meet them before?

Right, off for a walk in the countryside with my mum.  I'm signed off at the mo & will go back on Thursday - can't face children at the moment.

Must just tell you about my friend with the 2 ivf kids - when I sent her a text to tell her on Tues evening that I'd just found out about the m/c , we were supposed to be going out for a meal the next night, her reply was "Oh no, let me know what's happening about tomorrow night"!!!!!!!!

Funnily enough I wasn't up to pub meal & a gossip!  Bless!  I guess some people just don't know what to say. 

Right, see you later, have a lovely day,

Jess xxx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

All..

I found myself too yesterday thinking of all the FF girl's.. 
KJ I didn't realise DS was so close to coming home with Mammy & Daddy   I could imagine this Father's Day being soo special   you must be so proud xxxxx

Jess.. I found myself thinking of you & DH & Murtle, Holly & Erica & it made me feel sad   but I just know that this time next year will be so different for you all.. I have all the Faith Hope & Belief for all you     you may all feel like you have been on this IF journey forever but I know happier times are just around the corner & although the mountain you have all been climbing feels like Everest.. you are all just a few steps away from the top   & i'm not often wrong xxxxxx


Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

woo hoo jilly, lucky you..well not lucky, you've clearly earned such a splendid treat   where you gonna go 

jess - hope you had a nice walk. glad your off work, not surprised you can't face the children..not that long till the end of term now....

well birth parents cancelled at the last minute  predictable really but was a bit of an **** as we'd run round this morning getting photos printed to take them, and timed it all so both kids would sleep int he car on the way over, hand over to FM who'd look after them both while we did the meeting etc etc..we had already left when we heard it was all off. never mind. i just feel sorry for baby bro as they were supposed to have a 'goodbye' meeting with him after they'd seen us but they've missed their chance now  sad cos they said goodbye to littlie but not him. oh well...we have said we will do it at a later date if they change their mind...it wopuld be nice for the children to know we'd met and see a photo or something but we cant force it..i'd like to be able to tell them what their mum was like but now i wont be able to 

d-day tomorrow and we're really excited, we've been so busy being exhausted that its been hard to get really excited but we are now that the time has come..the last couple of days he's really started to feel more 'ours' and he's been connecting to us more. his sw visited today and when she picked him up for a cuddle he looked very peturbed and wanted to come to me aaahhh
can't wait to get him back tomorrow and celebrate    

love to all

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ah Kim thats a shame but not really unexpected.
Enjoy it,you are thier Mum and Dad now,and that's all that they will ever need.

Off for an early night still feeling awful about cyclist,just want to get my statement over with now xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

KJ & DH - so very happy that your ds is coming home tomorrow to be with his mummy, daddy and big sister, have a lovely day     .
Jess - hope you had a lovely walk. Take care of yourself.
Murtle - so sorry to hear your news too 
Jillypops - well done with all your hard work, have a great holiday.
Struthie - sorry to hear about your accident. Are you ok?
VIL - congratulations to you both. 
Holly and Erika -   & big   to you both.
Sorry if I've missed anyone but got a spare few minutes whilst DH is out and little one asleep.
Very big day for us on Wednesday, we will finally be off to court and ds will legally be ours 
 to you all & I'll 'speak' to you all soon.


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Bun Bun     Well Done.. Do you have anything special planned for Wednesday?   xx

KJ.. Your journey has been an inspiration to many on here & after all the ups & downs you finally have 2 children.. i've enjoyed following your journey & I'm sure you DH & your Littlie & littlie's baby brother are going to be sooooo happy. Cant wait to see the pics xxxxxx

struthie..I HATE CYCLISTS TOO!!!!!!!   you must be feeling pretty shook up    xxx

Not sure of where to go.. We weren't planning on a hol till next year xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

We have booked a meal for family & friends after the hearing. Hoping the weather will stay reasonably dry as want to get some nice photos outside in a lovely little place we visit often. We have a couple of days away which was booked long before the hearing so in a way it now fits in well with the celebrations.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Welcome Home Little Bro!

Congratulations KJ, DH & Littlie - a complete family at last! Such a HAPPY, HAPPY DAY!!!! Really thrilled for you guys - you lovely people deserve all the happiness in the world. Its been a looong journey, but you MADE IT!!!    

Pain about the birth parents, but as you say, their loss. 

Loads of love,
Molly & DP
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - Congratulations to you, DH & Littlie as baby bro, your son, comes home today. 
       
As I've said before you have had one incredible journey with amazing highs & lows but the way you have handled everything really does inspire the rest of us. Wishing you & DH, your daughter & your son all the love & happiness in the world on this special day & for the future as a complete family 
Jess - Thinking of you lots hun  & loving the fact that I can see your strength & positivity increasing with every post. It's such a hugely traumatic time but you're coping incredibly well & handling it all so well. I'm so pleased to read that you have decided to go again  & truly believe it's the right decision for you & DH. Next time will be for keeps   PM on it's way today, I've got lots to say so beware!
Catwoman - Hello you  How are you? Hope all is good with you, Hamish & Eve & that we hear from you soon. We're due an update young lady  Take care & don't work too hard.
Molly - Hello lovely lady  Hope you're ok & not still picking the flies out of your hair!
VIL - Congratulations to you & Moosey   , a sibling for Bertie how fantastic. Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond.
Struthie - Ooooooh bl**dy cyclists are a pain in the  aren't they. I'm not far from the university & sometimes they ride side by side having a chat on the main road causing all sorts of problems. I'm afraid some roads are just too busy for them. I hope both you & the cyclist are ok, it must have upset & shook you both up  Take care.
Holly - Hello missus  How was the holiday? I think you need to share some details you made us all jealous with the destination & haven't said anything since. Did you tie DH to the bedpost for the whole time so are unable to share any details with us  Lots of love to you 
Starr - Absolutely beautiful montage  so well put together & perfect music, it brought such a lump to my throat. Daisy is gorgeous but then again you don't need telling that. Love to you both  
Murtle - Hi poppet hope you're doing ok  Thinking of you & hoping that you feel a little brighter every day & future plans are easier to make    
BunBun - Wow, fab news lovely  Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, it's such a big day & I hope you get lots of sunshine for those very special photos  Enjoy the day & your family celebration afterwards. Maybe you'll "pop" back & tell us a little about your gorgeous son. Hope so 
Creaky/Shazia - Hello both  hope all is well with you & yours.
Jilly - OMG  I can't believe I'm going to say this but that was very sweet of you. Sweet & you in one sentence  Truth to tell mate I've been thinking along the same lines & feeling very similar lately. I haven't lost the FHB & T for us all but it does fade into the background sometimes. 2008 & 2009 just has to see those still waiting have their dream come true    I don't mind where we go on holiday by the way, your vouchers so your choice  Congrats on your new job, can't believe they finally got desperate enough to offer you one! It must have been the red application  Glad you had a lovely weekend, catch up soon 

Lots of love to everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*WELCOME HOME LITTLE BRO!*   

Congratulations KJ, DH and Littlie on the new addition to your family. You are all so very lucky to have found each other. Wishing you all many, many years of happiness filled with lots of fun and laughter 

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

BunBun - Good luck for tomorrow   Hope it all runs smoothly. Enjoy your special day. Looking forward to hearing more news about your gorgeous son  

Jess - I am so amazed at how well you appear to be coping. Good on you! Penny sounds amazing. Glad you have found a clinic that is so positive and forward thinking. I'm glad you have decided to take some more time off work, a classroom of 5-6 year olds is the last thing you need. Take good care of yourself  

Struthie - OMG! I hope you are OK after all that trauma. Glad you got some witnesses to the accident. This was clearly not your fault. Who pays for the damage to your car - your insurance or the cyclist?

Sorry no more personals - I've taken the skin off both my thumbs and it hurts to type. I'm sure you will all draw your own conclusions as to how I did that


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Congratulations KJ, DH, Littlie and Littliest Littlie!!  Wishing you a whole lot of love and happy family days ahead.  I'm so thrilled to see such a special FFer making her dreams come true 

H xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw you lovely lot 

soory copying and pasting, short on time 

one little man safely delivered home and now sleeping upstairs 
and one fab big sister also asleep after being a real star all day 

its been a lovely day..after the dreaded handover from FM, where we all managed to hold it together (tho have just read her and her daughters ******** profiles and they're all  really sad ) we got home to find the front doorstep decorated by my lovely mum and sis with a warm carrot cake and pressies  we had tea and cake and opened the pressies plus a heap form the FC's to us, lots of lovely thoughtful gifts..littlie was in her element as everyone had remembered her too 
the rest of the day we've just chilled and taken it easy..baby bro has just gone with the flow and smiled his way through the day. we had a little walk to the swings and then a shepherds pie made by my lovely friend 
we're both exhausted but so happy..its been such a long old haul to get here, we would never have dreamed that life would bring us these perfect gifts    peace after the war with IF (well sort of! you know what i mean, peace of the mind not actual Peace-and -quiet!) 
i hope and pray that all my lovely beautiful IUI friends stuck in frustrating and difficult wheels find peace somewhere somehow     lots of love and hugs to you al

kj xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

BunBun - great to read your exciting news!  Have a wonderful special day and fingers crossed for sunshine  

Molly - hello huns!  I did have a giggle at your story the other morning with the flies falling on your head!  OMG!  Have you got it all sorted?

Starr - I'm obviously   where do I find this gorgeous sounding montage loves?  Is it on the other website...

Murtle - Hmmm, I'm not even going to try guessing what you've done to your thumbs....but I bet Erica will!!  Hope you are doing as well as you can and as Erica says forming that plan 

Jilly - Such a nice post   I too know what you mean... sometimes it's all seems to have taken up too much life and headspace.... I feel I want my life back but I'm not sure I can do it just yet... Wow - get you and all that good stuff going on!  NZ is a great destination....!!! Free accommodation!!! You so deserve it after all that hard work!  

Erica - Hey sweets!  DF doing ok?  Hope you're able to make regular contact and the days to August are fast approaching now!!  Thinking of you when listening to the news yesterday.... Britains new committment to the Gulf... sigh.  DH would have loved your suggestion of how to spend a holiday... however it was more like my nose was stuck in a book while lounging by the pool!!

Struthie - What a horrible thing to have to go through   It's so easy to think it was you that was in the wrong... it's in our nature to blame ourselves but hun, it could have been so much worse and thank god you are both going to be ok.  Thinking of you.

Jess - Thank goodness you are not at work and taking time to let things settle.  It's great you have a plan.  I hope it comes together just as it should   Cannot believe your insensitive IVF friend... her of all people you would think would be more understanding....   How can people be so self centered...  

Our holiday was great.  We did lots of relaxing and sun soaking but managed a snorkelling trip out to the reef and saw some beautiful corals which were more amazing than we imagined.  Also saw some sea turtles which were gorgeous, clown fish, trumpet fish and DH saw a small shark.  We also went to the rainforest which was amazing too and of course saw crocodiles, snakes, etc.  The weather was perfect 28-29 every day.  We've come home to 12 degrees at best so our tans are hidden under layers of warm clothes    Still haven't committed to a date for treatment yet... but it's on the to do list.... My lovely sister had her 20 week scan yesterday (pg from FET) and they are definitley having a boy, which for our family is quite a rarity.

Loves
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Now I'm crying at your lovely post KJ!  Your day sounded so amazing, emotional too but for all the right reasons. Thanks for your words, they mean a lot coming from our own true inspiration 

H xxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Kim - How wonderful!  What a great day - you'll never forget it!  My mum still harps on about the day they got me - 41 years ago! 

This year she even decided I could have a 2nd birthday on my adoption day (June 6th) as my birthday is in Jan & it's always cold & horrid straight after Christmas so she made me a cake & bought me a pressie in June too!!     Bless - makes me just like the Queen - only not as old!!

Bet you & DH still can't quite believe it - bet the neighbours wonder where these children keep appearing from too!!

I do love hearing happy news on here - lovely to hear from BunBun too.  We've all been through so much together - it's lovely when there's a happy ending.

Murtle - how are you hun?  Are you still a bit up and down?  I had a horrid evening - kept crying but I feel fine today - wierd!  I guess that's the way it goes.  I once read a good quote from someone - think it was Winston Churchill cos he had v bad depression - "If you're going through hell...keep going" - bit naff but I kept thinking it yesteday & feel better today so maybe it helped?!! 

Holly & Jilly - feeling v jealous of holidays!!!!  Well done Jilly - are you sure you're not making this up? Sounds bit too good to be true?  Was it a dream?!!  

Holly - v envious of the snorkelling - it's my fav thing in the whole world...did I mention we went to the Maldives last year?!!!    Will be Felixstowe this year - wow!!

Hi to everyone else, must go & get some lunch!

Big Mwahs!

Jess xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Kim - just read your news. Thrilled to bits for all of you!                    you'll be the best mum!
Holly - big loves to you   lovely to 'see' you again. Think of you often, even though I don't post as often as I'd like.
Erica         to you, matey. Will email you soon, I promise - and thank you so much for the 'lion' video you sent me yesterday - it made my day!
Jess      to you, flower. Thanks for your replies to my pms; I take my hat off to you for holding it together so well. You are one tremendous lady. 
Murtle       to you too, lovely. Take good care of yourself.
Molly -     to you! Lovely to see you, too.
Jilly - fantastic news about the vouchers! You deserve every one of them. You sound really upbeat at the mo. Lots of        to you.
Everyone else: Starr, Moomin, BunBun (lovely to see you on the board again), big loves and apols to anyone I've missed.
We're all good at the moment. Were away on hols last week - babes had the best time, as there was a lovely big garden to play in, and sheep at the bottom of it. H & E would run down to the gate every day to have a 'chat' with them. They are growing up so fast!
Erica - I'm trying not to work too hard,   but it's difficult - the trouble with being self-employed is that I worry if I turn stuff down, I might not get asked again! It's a bit of a juggling act, as I refuse to have anything to do with work on the three days that H & E are at home with me - I'm adamant they have my undivided attention - so on the days the babes are at nursery, I'm generally up to my eyes in words, words and more bloody words. Not that I'm complaining!
Right. Had best get back to The Words. Also have the cats' litter tray to change. Nice.
Loads of love to all,
C xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jess I am so upset to see your news, thinking of you x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Jess -   and   for you my sweet. Looks like Tuesday was a bad day for us both. I'm doing ok...flipping between Mrs Angry and Mrs Weepy...saving Mrs Angry for work mostly   Still working on my plans...gathering lots of info. We have a review in the middle of July and will decide what to do after that. Hats off to you for trying again so soon. It might be an idea to get a list of drugs you will need from Penny then having a chat with your pharmacist about getting them in stock for you. Just out of interest, I have never dispensed Medrone tabs and I've been practicing for 15 years. We usually use dexamethasone or prenisolone, which we have plenty of stock of. I checked with our local supplier and they don't carry Medrone either so would have to do a special order for us which would take an extra few days so don't be too hard on Tescos   I'll let you into a secret....I used to have 2 birthdays too   By birthday is in Jan and I have to wait such a long time in between pressies...and I just love pressies   Anyway, when I met DH he decided I should have a 'birthday' in July where he would make me brekkie in bed, buy me flowers and a few pressies and generally spoil me for the day. This stopped once we got married as I now have an anniversary to celebrate instead.

Kelly - Hope Harry's operation went well. I am sure he will recover quickly, babies usually do. Not sure about you though, you must be exhausted from it all, let alone looking after 2 other babies at the same time. Bet Ollie is being a super big brother helping you


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

OOooo Murtle I didn't know you were a chemist!  

Tescos messed up because I made them check whether or not they had them in stock - they didn't but promised me it was fine as they'd get them the next day.  Still didn't have them next day and then promised again that there was "No problem as it hasn't been flagged up" - they told me they had double checked this.  Went back & was told "There's a problem with our supplier - can't get any for 3 more days"!!  

This was after they'd dispensed the 2 other items on the prescription so I couldn't even have my prescription back!

Then the senior nurse at ISIS was going to get me some from the hospital but the ISIS cons refused to sign it as he never prescribes steroids during pregnancy!  

One of the other girls from the Athens thread told me she'd had them throughout at ARGC & The Lister!

Penny realised I was seriously stressed about this & told me not to worry I was probably ok by that point as I had taken some.

It may have had nothing to do with the steroids but it's just one more thing that I can't rule out - which is annoying!

Anyway, glad you are having a few "up" moments - hope they soon outweigh the "downs".

Had more $hite news with HCG blood test - it's gone up to 60.4!!!  Which means if i did a preg test it would still be BFP!  How [email protected] is that?

They don't think it's ectopic because it's not doubling but outside possibility - I don't think it is.

Got scan on Tuesday & another HCG - desperate for it to be back to zero to move on!  Why is life so bloody complicated?!

Got 40th party tonight & another tomorrow!  I feel more like 140!!!  Got thumping headache and desire to get absolutely wrecked - but will refrain!!  

Catwoman - lovely to hear from you!  You are my inspiration - a top mummy!!

Kim - loving the ******** photos - that strawberry one is priceless!!!

Struthie - how are you?  Hope your cyclist "friend" is ok.(And that he's learnt his lesson!!  )

Love to all,
especially the wonderful Erica & Jilly
Jess xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Jess - well last I heard he is still in hospital but that was Wednesday,and I am going to be done for careless driving,how pants is that but I am taking it on the chin  

Been to dh friends funeral today,he was 49 so that puts it into perspective for me  

Will be back tomorrow with my happy head on


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Struthie - what a pants time you're having - really sorry!

Cyclists always seem to be protected by the law, don't they.  What a bummer - really feel for you.

Take care,

Jess xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry but a really quick copy & paste for me at the moment  (also posted in adoption thread).
The court went very smoothly and the judge was lovely. We managed to get some good family & friends photos inside the court. Unfortunately the skies opened & we didn't manage to get any photos outside, plus piglet decided it had all been to much and fell asleep. We then had 2 lovely days away.
 to you all.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Well done BunBun - fantastic news!!

Well - my scan was great - got nice big follicle & great lining.  Bloods down to 45.5 so feeling much better!!

Finally feel "normal" - well as can be expected!!     Erica -  !!

Off to see SIL as it's her birthday & then Pizza Express!!! My second home!! (Must have been an Italian in a previous life!! )

Talking of which - have you seen BB & that ghastly "Mario" AKA Sean!!!  What a nob!!!!

Love to all!

Jess xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie to say hello! Not much news, but I'm full of cold and its gone to my chest, so I'm off to the homoeopath this afternoon... 

Jess - so pleased you're feeling much better and that the scan was so good and things are working out for you. As for "normal" well,  

BunBun - congratulations on officially being Mummy & Daddy to Piglet!   

KJ - hope all's going well with Littlie  & Babybro . I expect you're both exhausted, but I'm sure its rewarding too.   Would love to hear your news when (if!) you get a mo....  

Struthie - What a horrible time you're having at the moment. Think you need one of these ...  Hope the cyclist makes a good recovery and your witnesses stand up and say their bit for you!  So unfair when he hit you!

Murtle -   for you too. I'm sorry the hurt and anger has hit you now - it is understandable, but doesn't make it any easier to deal with.   Glad you're making some plans - it always helps to have a focus to work towards, being in limbo is the worst thing. Hope you can find a way through the sadness in time. 

Erica - you're unusually quiet hun.  Is everything okay?   Hoping you're just too busy to post... x

Jilly -   result on the holiday vouchers! Great to be appreciated, eh and what better way to show off your fab new beach body!?  

Catwoman - you are a lovely mum...lots of juggling, but seems like you've got it sussed.... How sweet Hamish and Eve are chatting to the sheep! 

Holly - your holiday sounded great - very exotic, and just what you needed! My week in Wales at the end of Aug is so unglamorous in comparison.  How lovely your sis is having a blue one  . Is it her first baby? Hope you'll be following hot on her heels...  

Starr - your montage was lovely and Daisy is a treasure...growing up so fast! 

Candy - how was your holiday? Come on and tell us all about it! 

Okay, have run out of time and got to fly...sorry to anyone I've missed. Love you all,
Molly xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi guys,

Just a quick update - all systems go here!  DH is in Athens today having a Tommy Tank!!    His lovely   are being frozen!

My scan was great so had to do trigger jab tonight!  I fly out on Monday pm & have ET on Tuesday morning and then fly back to UK on Tuesday evening!! OMG!!!

We're trying a natural cycle - less drugs.  Got to take steroids, mini aspirin & progesterone afterwards but no Clexane this time.

Hope everyone else is ok?  Erical, missing you - come back!!  Jilly are you on hols now? (Guess you can't answer if you are!!  )

Molly - So lovely to hear from you!!  Thanks for kind words on Athens thread!!

Got to go & book flights!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wowsers jess, things are moving fast  wishing you all the best for this one   

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Gosh Jess, I wasn't expecting to read this, good on you and good luck my sweet xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Good luck Jess, have got everything crossed for you


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I know it seems really soon to be going again but it ties in so well with work - I can be off til the end of term & then I'll have the next 6 weeks to do virtually nothing!!

I really think I over did it last time.  I was so determined not to make a fuss & to do as much as possible!  No way this time!!  I shall be a real "princess" & every one will just have to run around after me!!    DH has been warned!! 

I think the trouble is, I still feel about 20 but I forget I have a 41 year old uterus!!   Dreading flying on my own & trying to get to the hotel but will be brave!! 

Right, off to stock up on healthy food! 

Love to all!

Jess xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Gosh Jess.. you amaze me..  Go Girl!!.......  

Am really hoping that this has the right and sticky outcome this time..     

Make sure you get the full princess treatment... 

Sending you all the luck and love you can... enjoy your brief stay in Athens xxx

Love to all xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow Jess - go girl! Good luck and lots and lots of   ! 
You are a star hun, keep going it can and will happen my love, follow your dreams as they can come true (i recently found the Pm you sent me when i lost Willow and at the time you sent it I never thought my dream would come true, you were one of many that helped me keep that dream going and now _somehow_  that is a reality  it can and will happen!).

Keep    

Much love, Charlie xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

'Princess' Jess  

Will be keeping everything crossed for you  
and   for a sticky outcome 

Love to all 

xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Jess - wishing you all the best.


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Princess Jess     more like Duchess   

OMG OMG Jess.. you don't hang around do you? Wishing you all the luck in the world.. you are such a brave lady.. Goodluck mate xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow, thanks lovely ladies - you are all soooo kind!

I know I'm mad going again so soon but I will be 75 soon so need to get a move on!!    (I am joking Erica!!)

Anyway, it's our donor's first time of donating - she's 22 & Polish, blonde hair and blue eyes & , according to Penny very beautiful and clever!!  (Hmm... strange she never says "bit of a mingger" sp?!!)

Well, we got 4 good embryos from 6 eggs which is fab - Penny only gives her donors the very minimum of drugs as she never intends to freeze any as her fresh cycles are so much more successful.  

I think this is quite a wise policy and a bit more realistic than some UK clinics that seem to pump us full of drugs and then many eggs get wasted & the FET stats are so much lower.

I can understand that it may save money but surely it's best to use as few drugs as poss?  Hmm... I'll climb off my soap box now!!!

Off to watch the footy & pack (only hand luggage!!)

Love Jess xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jess
you go girl!!!!! your not mad for going again so soon,I totally admire you hun.Its best to crack on when your in the right frame of mind.Keep us posted babe,thinking of you all the way!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just off to read back through the rest of the posts so will be back in a while   
Unfortunately can't stop      at Jess "feeling normal" & Murtle taking the skin off her thumbs, I must try & concentrate!!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Princess Jess with the 41 year old uterus 

You’re not mad for going again so soon, you’re just mad!  
And wow mate what fantastic news to log onto I’m thrilled for you  & would have done exactly the same in your shoes. You go girlfriend & this time will be for keeps    Wishing you all the  in the world for ET tomorrow, how many of the 4 embryos are you having put back this time? Guess that depends on how they perform overnight, fingers crossed for the fab four     I totally agree with you about the quantities of drugs we are given & I’m sure you will reap the benefits of a more natural cycle.

Everything is crossed for you sweetheart  take care & I’m sending all the      I can muster across the miles. Soooooooo looking forward to reading your news. This IS going to be your year mate  

Lots of love,

Erica.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ – Thanks for your lovely words  & you & DH truly deserve the 2 perfect gifts that life has brought you. Hand over day sounded lovely but very emotional, hope things have settled down a little for you now. Littlie sounded a dream & now you have littliest littlie too, a perfect family. Love to all  
Catwoman – Great to see you sweetheart, you are missed  Glad you had a lovely holiday & I can’t believe H & E are almost 1½  Sounds like you’re doing a fab job & have got the work & home life balance pretty spot on.  The lion was lovely wasn’t he, I'll see what else I've got to make you smile.Lots of love   
BunBun – So pleased that all went well & the outside photos won’t matter, you’ve got inside ones & the most wonderful memories to treasure  Piglet is all yours now.
Murtle – Come on then spill the beans, how did you take the skin off your thumbs  You didn’t eat it did you  How come you have 2 birthdays too? I think I need serious words with DF, I’ve got a January birthday but only ever get one celebration, I want to be in yours & Jess’ gang! What date is your review, you said mid July so that’s not far away is it  I hope it makes decision making a little easier for you & enables you to make a plan, we always feel better when we have one don’t we  
Molly – Hello you  I hope you’re feeling much better & that your cold & bad chest has cleared up. Please don’t encourage Jilly quote “fab new beach bod” she’s going on & on enough as it is  And what do you mean “unusually quiet” what are you trying to say? Only joking I know I haven’t been posting as much as usual it’s a combination of being busy & being upset for friends. I’m busy at work, decorating at home & doing lots of classes at the gym (6 hours last week  ) It makes the time pass by quickly & there’s a method in my madness. The gym is to loose weight, de-stress & helps me sleep, the decorating is one thing that DF wanted doing before looking at further tx because we have neglected the house in preference of tx over the last few years. I understand where he is coming from & if I get things done whilst he’s away then I’m hoping for a yes to IVF/ICSI 5 early next year. Hope all is good with you  
Struthie – So sorry to hear about your news regarding the cyclist & DH’s friend  
Starr – Loves to you & Daisy  
Holly – Oooooh snorkelling in the reef & visiting the rainforest, jealous,  not me! Your holiday sounded fantastic, nose in a book, whatever! So you’ve got a little nephew on the way, how marvellous  hope your sis is having a good pregnancy. DF is ok, thanks for asking, but I only get to speak to him once a week which is cr*p  Before he went away we were led to believe we would have internet contact & all sorts but none of this has come true yet. I’m keeping busy & counting the days until the end of August, it’s July tomorrow so it's not so bad. You said that tx was on your to-do list, do you think you could shove it up towards the top please it’s about time!!!! We’re all ready to help & support & ultimately celebrate, we just need you to step into those starting blocks. The baton is truly in your hands precious  
Jilly – Alright mate, how’s you? Any news on our holiday vouchers yet I’m getting very excited   I’ll fly anywhere (NO not with my bingo wings, on an aeroplane!) & will let you choose where we go, you & your new beack bod! Hope everything is ok at work & that your vouchers haven't caused too much jealousy.   for weigh in tomorrow  
Candy –   For keeping it quiet but many  to you, Mr Candy & the boys on such wonderful news. Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy  & beyond. When’s your edd? Take care & lots of love  

Before I go, a few more           for the lovely Princess Jess with the 41 year old uterus!

Must go it's 5pm. Love to all.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jess - the funky 4, thats fab..hope EC goes smoothly 

Erika - your posts crack me up..grr about not gettting to talk to DF v much, must be very hard. you sound like your keeping nice and busy 

just a quickie from this end, got a mound of ironing and the ironing fairy seems to be having the week off 
all going well juggling life with 2  have no idea how i will cope when DH goes back to work next week..5 weeks at home and getting rather used to all the extra help! babybro is settling really well and still smiling, despite getting laid on,headbutted, toys in face on a regular basis! sleeping like a pro still  littlie is having her moments but mostly being really good and sweet..she seems really grown up all of a sudden, a real little girl and her talking is so clear now, and good sentences. we've been to the farm today and she was sooo excited going on a tractor ride and seeing scarecrows 

dh and i have been awfully niggly but we're getting back on track,the last month or so has been  very intense.. its been like our life's been thrown a bit off balance, every chore needed a new tweak and it was sooo tiring..I'm glad we have a good solid marriage that can withstand all these things!! He's gone out tonight (I went out last night..local restaurant re-opneing after a big fire and doing free dinners as training up new staff! yum!) before he left he said 'this is a bit weird going out, dont know what to do!'  i said i felt the same last night and he was to do what i did wind down the car windows, turn up the (adult) music and remember he was still DH with brain and a life to live and not just a Daddy and washer-upper!! 

love to all

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry not read back, but think it maybe Et day for Jess, so good luck, thinking of you


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Princess Jess 

With the beautiful womb lining & 41 year old uterus...........................
Have been thinking of you all day        
I know et was at 2pm but not sure if that's your time or ours   Doesn't matter I've been sending tonnes of                  on the hour every hour anyway.

Safe journey back tonight, you & your precious cargo & I look forward to reading your fantastic news tomorrow  

Take care precious & lots of love,

Erica


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

HRH Jess     

Hope ET went well.. either at 2pm our time or theirs!! Either way the deed should be wll and truley done!  Good Luck.. take it easy and just do 'princess' things

All my love and   

xxx  ps Daisy sends a big   too xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

You lot are funny!!  And ever so slightly mad!! (Apart from Erica who's completely mad!!!!  - but v lovely!!)

Please excuse crap spellings - i got back at 3am today and I am soooooooooooo tired!!!

Anyway - all went really, really well!  Got 3x 8cell grade 1 "perfect" embryos on board and 12.6mm lining - which, apparently, is excellent! (Especially for an old bird!!)

Had one of those embarassing pope mobile/golf buggy carts from plane to taxi as it was 15min walk from plane at Gatwick!!! Luckily no one I knew was about!   Should really have done my "princess" stylie waving! 

Having less drugs with this cycle, so no oestrogen, using my own from my own follicle - this is Penny's preferred method as it's more natural.

Bit worried as had to walk miles at Athens airport - had wierd moment there - although I'd only been there a few weeks beofre I had no recollection of it all - really strange!!  Must be getting dementia!!  

So today I don't really feel much cramping, which is worrying me a bit - last time I felt loads but may have been the drugs!  Hope so!  Well, I shall find out in 2 weeks time!


Kim - So glad everything is falling into place - you have both had the biggest shock to your lives possible!  

And, I guess it's doubly hard as neither of you probably dares complain about it as it's what you've wanted for so long!  Everyone who has kids is likely to say "Told you so" and all of us with out will say "You don't know how lucky you are"!!!!! (Except on here cos we love you!)

It must be really hard getting used to such massive changes - but you're right, you must have one of the strongest marriages around and as the old cliche says "What doesn't kill you makes you stronger"!!!

Right, must dash - Big, big heartfelt thank you for all your lovely messages!  Need to get dresses, DH will be home soon!

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Yay! Well done hunny!!!    
Been thinking of you loads and wondering how you got on - 3 x Grade 1, 8 cells - perfect. Donor sounds great - wow, beautiful AND intelligent - just like YOU!!!  I agree with you on the drugs front - the more gentle the better. So pleased you will be able to have all that time off work too - RESULT!  
            

Candy -   to you on your fab news!   How lovely, another little one - you will truly have your hands full!  

KJ -   aw hunny, sorry its been tough going but you're doing GREAT - both of you! You're such a special couple and you've had your world turned upside down in a really short time so its bound to take some coping with - but as usual you're so sensitive to others needs you are doing and saying the right things and its just going to get better and better......   

Erica - so glad you're okay - and   for everything you're doing while DF's away.... what a cunning plan getting through all the decorating...are you keeping it a surprise? It will be like Changing Rooms when he gets back! How could he NOT say Yes to more tx?    And 6 hours in the gym last week!   You and Jilly will be in great shape for your holiday....are you listening Jilly?  

Right Jess - never mind getting dressed for DH coming home....you should be in bed with your feet up!    More      

Love Molly x


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Jess..     for the perfect three     omg cant believe you got in a buggy   well actually  i can   & perfect lining for an old bird eh  Erica isn't far behind you   Glad it all went well.. Every cycle is different especially without all the meds so don't go reading anything in to his cycle.. just relax & await your BFP xxxxxx

Candy...      to you & DH.. So chuffed for you & Dh xxxxxxxxxxx

Molly... Erica is not coming on hol with me      How your WW going? You Ok xxxx

Erica..      


right must dash off (again) just home from work xxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

OMG -so, sorry Candy, didn't spot your ticker!!!! Congratulations - that's such great news!

Hi Molly - lovely to hear from you!!

Right, I really must get in the shower!!!!!! (Several hours later!!)

Love Jess xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jess have you not got a footman to help you with that??

Glad you're back safe and enjoyed your buggy ride!! Go the fab 3 xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

jess - wow that is great news and GREAT lining! Go the fab 3 hope to see some wonderful news soon.     

Love the buggy  

Now relax!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Wow Jess!!!  That's fantastic news.  I've got a really good feeling that this is the one - I'll keep my fingers crossed!    

I haven't read back very far so I don't know anyone else's news but I just thought I'd let you know that I've got a plumber and two electricians here at the moment and they are all super-dishy!  It's like three male models in my bathroom.  Needless to say, I look like a right skank but given that I'm not supposed to fancy blokes I suppose it doesn't matter.  They are very cute though.  Maybe I should get one of those baby-doll nighties and some high heal slippers with feathers on...  "Hello boys"...    

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

VIL - that's so funny!!  Typical, when I get a builder they're about 60 and way past their prime!!! Life really is sooooo unfair!!  

Great to see you're past the 12 week scan - are you "blooming" now?!! 

Hi Charlie - thanks for your kind words!  I am more nervous this time round and I can't feel as much cramping - of course that might be a good thing and it might be because I'm on less drugs!!  Or because it's just driving me  

Roll on 15th July!!!

Love to all!

Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLY   (for tomorrow)

hope you have a fab day my lovely 

kj x


----------



## Angel1673 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry i really am very new to using "chat rooms" and am probably doing this all wrong, but hey ho here i go anyway!!

What is the TWW? I had my 2nd round of IUI on 21st June. I've had terrible pains over last few days but no sign of a period. Has anyone got any advise for me? I want to be happy but i'm so nervous as we had a miscarriage in March xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ -     to you & DH. You are doing a marvellous job & look at what a year or so you have had. There was the traumatic journey with littlie & you have become the parents of 2 young children in under a year, it's life changing. Yes it's all worth it to make your dream of being a mummy & daddy real, but it doesn't mean that it isn't bl**dy hard work. The emotional stress puts the most incredible pressure on relationships. I think that what is happening, although difficult, is perfectly natural given the circumstances. Your lives have changed beyond recognition & you are going through a period of re-adjustment. You have a strong marriage & are strong people so I know you'll be fine, don't be too hard on yourselves you're doing an amazing job   Ooooh I nearly forgot, you know that your ironing fairy is on holiday well Jilly loves ironing in fact she loves all things domestic & can't clean enough  I'm sure she will cover your ironing fairies holiday & any other domestic fairies who have holiday booked   
Molly -  DF knows about the decorating, it was him who said he wanted to concentrate on getting the house sorted & leave tx. Me? I'd have done more tx & left the house  but I totally understood where he was coming from & I have got my way with all tx's even when he has started off by saying no so it was my turn to compromise. Plus I can't do tx with  can I so I wasn't quite as compromising as he thinks   By decorating the downstairs of the house I not only please him   but eliminate the biggest reason for not doing tx because the house will be sorted. He knows about the decorating but not about colours etc so it will be a surprise for him. The other surprise is that I've found a new clinic & am looking to join them at the end of the year with tests in January & tx springtime. I just can't help myself  Hope all is well with you precious   
VIL - I'm popping round to yours with a few cans of diet coke   Glad everything is going well for you & I hope you're starting to feel better now & that the 2nd tri is easier   
Angel - TWW is the "two week wait" which is the time after basting or having embryos put back & test day  Generally everyone takes it easy & just wishes the time to pass by quickly to test day. Wishing you lots of luck for 2nd time lucky       don't read into symptoms it really doesn't help. Some women have them others don't & you really can't tell until test day. Sorry to hear about your miscarriage   I know it's easier said than done but try & relax, take it easy & focus on a positive outcome. If you had IUI on 21st June I guess test day is Saturday or Monday (some clinics to 14 days others do 16 days) Not long to go, fingers crossed  
Holly - Ooooooooohhhhhh a celebration        just in case I don't manage to get on tomorrow. Wishing you a very, very happy birthday    & a year that see's your hopes & dreams come true, inparticular your biggest dream          
Jilly -  in vouchers  

JESSICA!!!!!!!!!! What are you trying to say   I think it's a case of pot, kettle & black isn't it   

 to everyone else.

Erica.xxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jessica (now you know you're in trouble don't you  )

Princess Jess with the 41 year old uterus but 21 year old lining  
Ooooooooh missus get you 12.6mm that's fantastic     yeah for us old birds we can teach them young 'uns a thing or 2!!! Throw in 3 x 8 cell perfect grade cell embryos, minimal drugs, plenty of rest & I think we have the perfect recipe for     

I'm truly made up for you sweetheart, it takes guts to do what you have just done & I'm sure you will get the reward you so deserve        Penny's preferred method sounds good to me, so much more natural. 

Now please don't tell me that we've got to have the "symptoms" chat again     I must remind you that you were completely wrong last time so are unreliable young lady. Forget symptoms, each pregnancy, like each 2ww, can be totally different, you won't know until test day  Now forget about symptoms, no symptoms, different symptoms, same symptoms & relax & focus on a positive outcome on the 15th        

Still   at the Jessmobile, suits you sir!

Lots of love, take care,

Erica.xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Erica!  I do love your lectures!!! You will make such a fab mummy - one of those really bossy ones!  

Hey, where's this new clinic?  Do they know what they're letting themselves in for?!!!   

I had no idea it was Holly's Birthday!!!  Happy birthday fab & gorgeous gal!!!

Right, must go - been on here all day and bum is numb!!!!

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Flipping Heck Jess - I go away for a week and look what you get up to  

Loving the 'Princess Jess and the Jessmobile'  

How brave were you going to Athens all by yourself   

I am so glad that all is going so well for you - yet again fabulous embies....Penny sure knows how to pick good donors, especially that she has matched her so well to you....beautiful and intelligent   Your lining sounds perfect so you can stop stressing about that. Also, great that you are using less drugs.....no nasty heparin bruises (mine are still fading   )

Please listen to Erika...she will only go on and on otherwise   Seriously, she does talk sense ( I just know I will live to regret saying that) so try and sit back and relax a little  and most of all enjoy all the pampering.

   Jess and  for the Fab Three 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Your  matches your brain then Jessica        

New clinic sounds great, apparently I'm, quote "not like other 40 year olds" & "will be a challenge to treat"  I told them that DF & some friends & family would agree  She was actually talking about my response to drugs & offered me a job saying that I knew so much more than her  It looks very promising it's just a massive decision to move somewhere new at this late stage. (This will be our last go, blimey have I said that before   seriously though I can't see DF doing much more). They don't want my previous notes & I can self refer. They have agreed to ICSI with blasts based on what I have already told them. They start off by doing bloods &   tests again & base everything on those results. They stim with a different drug so I might respond differently & collect under sedation, my place use ga. I'm happy with the differences between this place & my current clinic & most importantly of all they made me feel good & like it wasn't all over just because I was 40 unlike my cons at my last review  I'm not ready to give up just yet  

Are you off work for your 2ww? And acting & being treated like the princess that you are?
                       

E.xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle you are sooooooooo right. About me talking sense that is.
Hope you're ok poppet, I'm off to finish that meassge of yours now  
Do you think Jess will arrive in The Jessmobile at the next meet


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Most definitely......well, she will be carrying triplets so we'll expect nothing less  

New clinic sounds encouraging. I said definitely last try on my last cycle and now I'm thinking maybe one more try...have to wait to see what cons says in a couple of weeks. I think some of your PMA has finally rubbed off on me   or was it all the nagging  

I'm so bored of housework...I've now reduced it to half hour nursts with a 15min break inbetween for internet surfing...this 15 min break is rapidly running into half an hour though, what the heck. No matter how much I clean and polish she will spot the one teensy weeny bit I missed an dcomment on it - usually a cobweb


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*HOLLY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN

HOPE YOU HAVE A LOVELY DAY*​
      ​


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLY !!!​
      ​
Hope your're having a lovely day gorgeous girl!!

Lots of Love Starr and Daisy xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday to the lovely Holly!

Really hoping this is your special year and you get what you wish for...you deserve every happiness... Have a great day!   

            

Beautiful  morning here. The baby swallows have left their nest in our outhouse this morning for the very first time and are learning to fly - they're so sweet - its lovely to see them getting used to their wings. 

Loads of love
Molly xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday Holly - have a lovely day.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOVELY, SPECIAL LADY HOLLY
HOPE YOU HAVE A FABULOUS DAY, GET SPOILT
& HAVE A YEAR WHEN YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE

LOTS OF LOVE, ERICA.XXXXXXX*
   ​


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLY!* 
Hope you have a smashing day
lots of love
Murtle
xxx
​


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy birthday Holly hope you have a great day lots of love the mad dog woman xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLY!!!!!!!!!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## bubbles06 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello iam new to this thread,i have been posting on the icsi chit chat as we were hoping to be called up in july o8 but it has been put back to october,ill tell you a bit about my self,me and dh have had 6 unstimulated iuis in the past which all ended in an  result,so got put forward for icsi,due to txt being put back,we have been offered a go at stimulated iui in the mean time,just would really like some advice and success stories or encouragment from ladies who are going through the same,i have got all info from hospital but it doesnt say everything,thankyou for reading and replying in advance,ranweli.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Ranweli,

Lovely to 'meet' you. Sorry you have been thro BFN's so far hun. Blooming pants that you have to wait till October for your ICSI cycle to start. How many will you get, I assume NHS, is that correct? You must be a bit peeved? 
We had 2 stimulated IUI's with Clomid and were successful on both attempts (see my footnote - 1st one ended sadly for us). Our hospital had no success for unstimulated IUI's but a pretty good and average success for stimulated. Not sure why it had 0% for unstimmed several girls on here have had success with it, guess depends on your reasons for IF really. It certainly can work and so worth giving it your all and hey you may not need the ICSI hun!

Do you know what drugs they'll give you? Do you have any medical hurdles to overcome - PCOS / Male factor / Endo etc? Fire away with any questions and sure the ladies on here can help.

Have you read the beginners guide on this thread? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0 It tells quite a bit but sure you know some of it from your previous cycles.

Very much you have success with IUI!

Much love and lots of   & tons of  , Charlie xxx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Holly Hope you have a great day xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

No sign of Holly  
Must still be celebrating


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quick one to send more         and     to our Jess! How are you doing hun? Hope you're keeping up the  act! 

Erica - glad your appt went well, lovely!    No point in doing the same old, same old if its not working! A change of regime will do the trick this time...  The new clinic sounds great - if they're positive then that's half the battle!       

Murtle - GO ON!!! You know you want to!!!   

Jilly  - any news on the   ?

Well, I'm going back to Slimming World tonight after months and months away - UGH!   My little horsey ticker will have to run backwards I think!  
Love to you all
Molly xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Molly great minds,I went back to sw today after three months away and had only gained 1lb,but I had already put 1stone on before that!
Focused now,want to be at target for 25th December!!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi my lovely buddies!

I have been well and truly   by the lovely (if a little scary ) Erica!!

I have to remain positive at all times!!

Well, Molly and Struthie - I think you are fab and wonderful and pretty damn amazing for losing any weight at all!!  I am just getting bigger and bigger!!  Perhaps it's a phantom pregnancy 

I now weigh nearly a stone more than my skinny DH!!     I think he says a little prayer every night to make sure I don't roll on him in the night!! 

Right, off to cook a healthy tea!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess you do make me laugh,keep that PMA going Mrs!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

How lovely you all are!  I log on to all those fab birthday messages days after and now I'm feeling really bad!!  So sorry, it's been manic here with work, work, school holidays and having my 10yr old niece staying and doing a ballet course... picking up, droping off, fun things with her etc... she leaves tomorrow morning and I think I'll really miss her  

Thank you all - it's so lovely to feel special (yeah I know, special NEEDS Erica  )

It's been pretty busy on here!! 

Jess - yep I'm still wearing my orange knickers in your honour!!  I've got loads of pairs so don't worry they're fresh daily!! Erica's given you a good   so I won't add to it...   but.... she's right - again!!!  A zillion             

Go Murtle, Go Murtle, Go Murtle!! Everything clean and shiny??!!  I really hope your cons apptmt is positive and hope with all my heart that somehow there is a future tx there for you with a really big BFP at the end of it  

KJ - oooh hunny I'm thinking of you and feeling how crazy your world must seem    To go from 0-2 in such a short space of time is HUGE!!  Two very busy little people on the go must have both your heads spinning.  It's bound to have an effect, but the two of you are such a team it will get easier with time and routine.  You're so sensible about it.  Having that time out on your own and remembering who you are - makes perfect sense    

Erica - I'm feeling really excited about this new clinic of yours.  Its great that you are encouraged and they have their own way of doing things and are not bothered about notes etc.  Taking you on tho... crikey, hope they know what they are letting themselves in for    Good to get that ball rolling tho isn't it?!!  House sounds like it's coming along really well and wow get you with your gym classes!  DF is going to do a double take when he clocks you next month  

Molly - Aaaah loves  thanks for your lovely words darlin.  You're a star.  Yes - first one for my sister.  They've been trying for 5 years, so we've shared quite a journey...  Hope SW went well and like Struthie things are not as bad as you thought when you got on those scales tonight.  Also hope there were no Marjorie's suggesting you eat dust  

Struthie - So sorry to read the update about the cyclist... you seem to be doing ok, tho it must be the last thing you need    Really hope it will be easily resolved and it all turns out to be no fault of yours whatsoever!  So unfair.

Jilly - hey skinny mini!  Hope you're not working too hard and you've got your holiday vouchers booked for a trip to NZ  

Hey doos  Charlie gorgeous gal!!

Starr - how's that beautiful babe?  All ok with you hunny?

Moomin - hope you and Megan are both doing really well and you're feeling good.

Hey Kel - cannot imagine how you will ever get the time to log on again being such a busy Mummy!  Really hope you are all well and everything is ticking over nicely  

Claire - how are all the words, words and more words?    Cannot believe how quickly the time passes and how grown up your two are!

CANDY - last but by certainly no means LEAST - you little beauty!!  You've done it again!!  What a fantastic ticker to see.  CONGRATULATIONS hunny, that really is wonderful news  

I had a great brithday.  Really relaxing with a 2.5 hour pampering session of facial and masage.  In the afternoon I went to my favourite shops and then went out for Teppenyaki with DH... lovely!  I also had a phone call from the clinic to say that my results from my day 3 blood test were in and my FSH was 7!  DH thought that was another great b'day present!  We have decided to go again with this cycle so DR starts on the 21st.  I'm feeling much more positive about things now and feel it's the right time - after so long!!

I'm way late for work so better sign off for now but with masses of 
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Holly - fab news you are going again. What a great news on your result. An omen I am sure that you got that as a birthday present too! It can and will happen and I have very positive feelings for you too. I'm gonna get off now and see if I can ask Willow to get some NZ angels to stay with you   sprinkling some    on you.

Much love to you all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*EYES ON THE PRIZE HOLLY *   

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy go Holly, go Holly.............................at last!!!!!!!!!
I'm so excited & so happy that you have reached the "right place"  
I'm passing back the baton  so grab it & hold it tight, all the way through to that BFP    

Back in a mo..............................


----------



## vic32 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello Ladies.

Just having a browse through as i've just started my 1st cycle of SIUI. Injected myself for the first time last night, and managed to give myself a big ugly bruise (lovely). Will have to do better tonight. Hopefully no side-effects at the moment. Feelin' ok at the moment, but dreading the 2WW - i'm not going to be able to concentrate on anything. Don't know whether to be hopeful or not really. 

Any tips for how to take mind of things and keep sane? 

Fingers crossed for all of you.

Vicky.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly -  I'm feeling good about the new clinic & I have to do something different every cycle (it's just me  ) as I don't see the point in doing the same thing if it hasn't worked. Whether it's vits, acu, bed rest I always change things in some way, so the thought of a different stimming drug & sedation appeals to me. I hope all went well at SW last night   & I'm sure it wasn't as bad as you thought. Was it  
KJ - Hope you're ok  & getting a routine going. I bet your house is a great place to be right now.     for you, the gorgeous littlie & the equally gorgeous littliest littlie.
Struthie - Only a pound gain in 3 months is very good  I know I'd do far more damage than that if I went AWOL for that time.
Jess - Good to see your  head back on young lady, you are not allowed to take it off again until you have a good, real valid reason for doing so. You are PUPO         don't forget it! Thinking of you sweetheart & hoping the next few days pass by quickly      keep focused on that positive outcome & stop prodding your (.)(.) people will think you've developed some sort of weird fetish!
Charlie - Fantastic news  on Iduna, I'm so happy for you, it's been a long time coming but so worth the wait & now you can close that chapter. Hope you made the most of the champagne  
Murtle - You must have been VERY naughty at the weekend, has your MIL got you doing overtime   When is your review appt? I think you said mid July so it must be coming up soon? I hope it gives you some answers, the chance to make future plans & that you come out wanting Holly to pass the baton to you     
Starr -    for you & Daisy
Candy, Moomin, Bunbun -   hope all is well with you & yours.
Jilly - Hope it's good news on the vouchers & that you haven't had to sort your boss out 
Holly - Ooooooh I was so happy to read your post, could you tell   I'm looking forward to following your journey & wish you all the     in the world as you start this tx cycle, exciting times missus. Glad you had a lovely birthday, shopping, pampering & quality time with DH just perfect  And you are special & not "needs" lovely lady, that applies to Jilly  & Jess  maybe it's because their names start with the same letter   Sounds like you've had a fab time with your niece,  you'll really miss her but I'm sure she'll be booking herself in for another stay very soon. Finally before I go massive   on a very good FSH result, get you! All things are going in the right direction & you seem to be in a very good place. Bring on that BFP   

Right better go before I get into trouble, how rude I've got friends to catch up with  

Lots of love,

Erica.xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello all!
Just wanted to say a huge happy birthday to the gorgeous Holly (fab news on the FSH!); sending tons of        to the fabulous Jess, and big loves and       to Erica - really pleased about the new clinic. It sounds so promising, honey   Massive congrats to Candy, big loves to Jilly, Molly, Struthie, Kim, Murtle, Starr, Moomin and everyone else.
All fine here - wish I had more time to post, but you're all very much in my thoughts. Babes doing fab - just had yet more colds   but hey, it's boosting their immune system and all that!
I'm OK. Working like a demon. Just wish it would bloody stop raining.
Much love to all,
Claire, Hamish and Eve xxx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Another flying visit.. will def catch up with a full post at the weekend...

Jess..      I have been told by Erica about your neg posts           I've had 2 BFP & didn't know I was & I was over a week late when I tested.. no sore boobs.. no pains.. just felt period was on its way!! so     every cycle & BFP is different.. so more      Quenn Jess   

Holly... Graet news that on FSH.. & your sounding much more   cant wait to share your journey too xxx

Sorry for lack of personals will catch up at the weekend xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just popping to to say bye for now, as off on holiday tomorrow, although we don't fly until Saturday, but just know that i won't get time to post tomorrow, as have to take DH to work, come back have breakfast, load up the car, sort out the house, take megan swimming, collect DH from work at lunchtime, go to my parents via SIL !  Blimey feel tired already!

Jess - good luck for testing, really   it is good news for you.

Holly - all the best for your next cycle hun, will be with you in spirit

Big hello to eveyone else and will post when I get back (if I decide to come home!!!)


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow its all change on here, hiya Holly lovely as ever to hear from you and wow...... you go girl !!! praying with all my heart this cycle is better than text book and you get the result we all want and hope for, thanks for your kind words  

Moom have a fab holiday 

Vic32, no tips i am afraid, its impossible to stay sane in such an eotional 2wws, but good luck

Cat glad you guys are ok, apart from the run of colds, its never ending isn't it  

Starr not long now, hope Daisys big day goes without a hitch and the sun shines, can't wait to see pics of her dress

Erica, any timescales yet ? glad that this clinic seems to have a different way of doing things, hopefully thats hte key   

Murtle & Jilly as ever   

Jess          

Molly hope sw, wasn't as bad as you expected  

Love to all not mentioned Cx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow Candy, 15 weeks already!!  Bet you're glowing beautifully!!

Holly - That is just amazing news about your FSH - how do you do it?!!!  You very clever lady - getting younger by the day!! 

I'm really, really hoping and   that this is your year - you sound so much more upbeat and settled - you go girl!!!  

Claire - great to hear from you!! I am trying to be positive - Jilly and Erica keep beating me up when my neg head comes on!! 

Erica and Jilly - I thought you 2 were off on holiday thanks to Jilly   her boss?!!!  Or did I get that wrong?!!!  

Moomin - v envious, loving Portugal - had first ever holiday with DH at Lagos - very romantic!  

Molly and Struthie - the 2 skinny babes - how's the starvation diet going?!   Are you a size zero yet?  I do hope not!!

Kim - how are you?  Shattered?!  I'm sure you're enjoying it just having to re-adjust v v quickly!  Good job you're so fabulous!!  


Well, I'm trying hard to keep my hands away from my (.)(.) but had a sneaky feel and still no change!!!! Not that I have any idea what that means as they would usually be a little bit sore by now as AF due next week!!  

Still got a bit of cramping but again, not sure if AF or embies    So well and truly going round the bend on 2ww!!

Thanks for all the kind positive messages!  You lot are fab!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jessica - We'll plump for embies         Good to hear you sounding more positive than you were earlier in the week & sending you lots of       to help you through the last few days of your 2ww. It's such a hard time but we are with you every single step of the way   Looking forward to the best possible news to start the week on Monday so don't you dare let me down  Now rest up & go & have a poke of your (.)(.) if it makes you feel any better  As for mine & Jillys holiday well first of all she didn't want to share with me   but then I don't care anymore as The Maldives seem to have become Morecambe, ask her I'm keeping out of it 
Catwoman - Hello you  All work & no play missus.................. Hope Hamish & Eve are better now & that work eases off for you. It's good to be busy but I  I have got a good feeling about the new clinic although moving at this late stage does seem a bit   Oh well I love a challenge, hope they do too   
Moomin - Happy hol   I love Portugal too, had a very good girlie holiday there.
Candy - Look at your ticker go  guess it's because you were   for so long. Are you going to find out what you are having or keeping it for a surprise at the end? What's your due date? So many questions, sorry   but this is what happens when you don't share! My DF isn't home until Dec   so I'm looking at tests Jan & tx hopefully springtime. Now do I tell you when I start tx  or after I've finished   
Holly & Molly -    Love typing that, you sound like some sort of double act, the threads own Dic & Dom! Which one is which  Know who I'd rather be, first one to post after me gets to be Dom, sorry to the other  Big loves to both of you, hope weigh in was ok Molly & roll on the 21st Holly      
Jilly -    hows your boss doing 

 to all not mentioned & have a good  weekend.

Erica.xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

I guess this makes me Dom....!!  You are seriously silly Erica, but we love it    To be honest Molly, I don't mind being Dick.... cos I don't even know who they....

Jess                                        and big   too!  

Jilly hun - are you starting your tx this cycle too    I seem to remember a post a while back that you were talking about it around now... but you've gone a bit   on it.... MORECOMBE!!!!  Crikey loves, with your bikini bod you'll never get to show it off there... shivering in the North English summer brrrrrr!!!!

Claire - ooh poor wee mites.  Miserable with colds and not fair when it's summer!!  Are you taking some time off and heading away for a sandy holiday somewhere... not Morecombe I hope!!!


xxxx's
H


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies - I have some news!!

I am afraid I failed the   challenge!!  I did a sneaky Day 12 HPT and guess what - we've got a   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe it!  My (.)(.) are still exactly the same as usual!  I have got horrendous AF type cramping and I keep getting indigestion in the night (that might just be because I'm old!!  )

DH is really chuffed - keeps mentioning the phrase "Stud Muffin"!!!! He's turning into a bit of a sad old man!! 

Of course we are a bit cautious after last time - well he is, I still want to shout it from the roof tops!!  But I am determined to enjoy this because if it does go full-term (which of course it will!!) then I don't want to have missed out on enjoying it - does this make sense, it does to me!!  

The ectopic thing is a bit of a worry - you're at greater risk if you have ivf, are over 40 and have had one before!!! If you've had one before there's a 20% chance but I'm looking at it meaning an 80% chance that you won't!  Penny has told me that there will probably be some scarring in my tube from last time - which I guess is what all the pain has been.  I can def feel most of the "action" is pretty central so I think that must be good!

Sorry this is such a "me" post but I can't quite believe it - 6 years of trying and 2 BFPs in the space of 2 months!!!

Holly - I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO hoping this is our year - we've been knocking around these boards quite long enough now - it's about time we had a little bundle to show for it!!    Will be rooting for you all the way!!  

Kim - really hope you've survived DH going back to work - bet it feels wierd!  Still, the money will be quite handy for your expanding family!!!  

Hi Molly - how's the starving going?  I had been quite good and luckily I don't feel as ravenous this time - hopefully I won't put on another 7lbs like last time!!

Love to everyone else!
Jess xxx (Somewhere on  )


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh Jess -

  What Totally
Brilliant News   ​
Will be keeping everything crossed for you

xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all  

Just popped on for a very quick read and just had to log on properly to wish Jess huge congratulations.  I so hope you will have your little bundle in nine months time.  Will be keeping everything very tightly crossed for you, wishing you and DH all the luck in the world honey, you so deserve this.  I take it you have finished school already....lots of taking it easy now!

Holly - Hello you!  Sending you lots of love and luck for your tx.  You have started so well already with fab fsh, I hope everything else works out perfectly for you hun.  

Candy - Couldn't believe it when I saw your ticker...well done you!  Hope all has been going ok.  Jacob and Lucas are just so gorge!

Big hugs to everyone else...really sorry I haven't time for more personals.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

WAHHOOOOOOOOOOOO YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA    

I could call the   but not for such fantastic news Jess!!  Everything well and truly crossed for all to go well hunny, because it will!  Yes, I do absolutely know what you mean about enjoying it (cos this time you are going to hold that little bundle for real!!) my sister and friends who have recently done tx and have BFP's (now 24 weeks) and have felt so scared that it wasn't going to last that they haven't celebrated their news at all.  I say CELEBRATE and enjoy it up there on    darlin. As for the worry of ectopic etc... tell yourself "I have had that experience and I choose a new one" that's my mantra, because really the chances are so small in comparison that it WON'T happen, why should it??!  

Thanks for your words - I want to be up there on  with you soon!  Yes, I'm feeling more upbeat about it and our new cons (best in the country) has tweaked this tx regime a little so hoping it means I respond better.... Your news is spurring me on loves YAYAYAYAYYAAAAAA!!

Sair - hello gorgeous   you must be looking forward to enjoying all week with your gorgeous pair now it's school holidays!  Hope you've got some lovely summer things planned - thanks for your words too!!

Better do some work.... It's Monday here... but I can't keep the grin off my face!

xxxxxxxxxx'ssssssssss


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Jess I am over the moon for you,enjoy every moment,we will support you all the way xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks my lovelies!!

Sair - lovely to see you and your twinnies are scrummy - how clever of you to get one of each! 

Off to get bloods done now!  Will report back when I have some news.

Lovely sunny day here too!!

Big MWAHS to everyone!

Jess xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

WAHOOO!!!! I am SOOOOO pleased Jess & DH....

Congratulations to you both!
Here's to a happy and healthy  and as the lovely Holly has said, yes, time to CELEBRATE!!!   
Can't wait to read those numbers!
Loads of love
Molly xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Wow, wow, wow - that's brilliant news Jess!!!

Well done and congratulations.  I totally understand what you mean about wanting to enjoy it and why shouldn't you!

I'm delighted for you.

Love VIL
xxx

PS - Hello and love to everyone.


----------



## vic32 (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations Jess - Fantastic news. Look after yourself and enjoy being pregnant. 

I'm on Day 9 today, and have been told have 2 good size follicles so off for my basting on Wednesday (Day 11) which is earlier than i expected but it works out quite well for us really. Plus means DH has got to come home earlier than planned from working down south. Also means i can go to my neices' dancing show and won't need to shoot-up in the theatre toilets on Tuesday night which is a relief, as was worried how to keep the Puregon refrigerated.  

Trying not to tell friends all the gory details as don't want all the phone calls after the 2ww, so only my mum and sister know - and you lot of course. 

Work is really quiet at the moment, which is a nuisance, as could do with being busier to take my mind off things. Dreading the 2ww. Dum-de-dum Keeping everthing crossed.  

Been reading some inspirational stories on here though, so that's keeping my spirits up. Maybe start my own diary, and hopefully will have a positive ending too - but if not, then i can still hope one day i'll have my own positive story to tell.

Fingers crossed for you all.

Vicky.


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Jessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so, so happy for you!
And to have a BFP on day 12... hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Reckon there may well be more than one in there!
Let us know your blood test results asap, young lady. I am so excited for you.
HUGE loves to everyone else.
Claire, Hamish & Eve xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi guys,

Thanks soooo much for lovely messages!!

Have had bloods back - they are ridiculously high!!!

474!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And that's a day early!!! OMG!!!  Really hoping it's only 2 and not 3!!

Got to go back on Weds to check they're doubling.

Need to lie down now - in shock!!

Jess xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh wow Jess keep us informed,I hope you are looking forward to getting really fat!


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

OH ER Jess... I think you may be going for a treble with them high bloods... 

                               you enjoy every second of your fab news.. I'm so [email protected]@dy chuffed for you.. Well done to you & Stud muffin... 
The bloods are looking great.. & I agree with Holly... this one or 2 or 3     is for keeps xxxxx

Well done mate xxxxx

I may have to have a drink to celebrate xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jess

Oh hun huge congrats,this is fanbloomintastic news,smiling lots here I am   dead chuffed for you babes,keep us posted with your levels

loads of love and squidgy stuff

kelly x
ps you know where I am for tips etc with twins lol


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

woweeeeeeeeeeeeee    
blimey jess, its all go your end these days..BFP's all over the place 
bloods sound fab, looking forward already to the news from your scan..have you a date?

be back later for a proper post

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just lurking for good news..............well done Jess!! Sounds like you may be in for double trouble     congratulations on the BFP!!!

Minkey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Woo Hoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well Done Jess.. you go girl.. so happy for you honey... This one is for keeps!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Also lurking for good news...

Fab or what! Jess, go girl!       Congratulations, enjoy every minute and wohhheeeeewwwweeeeewoweee how marvelous to share your news goosepimples all over with excitement!  

Vic - sounds like you are going well too, hang on in there and keep the +ve attitude fab!

Holly - it is so gonna be your hear too.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Jess, I knew it! 
Mine were 1273 (or something like that) on day 18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At the rate you're going madam, you'll be well over that. Think you're deffo having multiples! I am absolutely thrilled for you! 
Lots of love,
Claire, Hamish & Eve xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jess so pleased to read your news and see your levels, hope they keep on rising and that this one, two or even THREE is for keeps    

I didn't realise you had an ectopic last time, so can understand your worrys (Sorry been spying on other posts) i know everyone is different, but I had really bad period pains, cramping and stabbing with both my boys, for the first few months and when I miscarried, I had nothing no period feelings, no nothing

Keeping everything crosssed Cx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Jess,
Just logged on to see your news. I'm soooo pleased for you- this time it will be for keeps. I didn't realise last time was etopic either. You are right to enjoy it- I was just so nervous the whole time I didn't start to enjoy my pregnancy until I was about 30 weeks and then it's nearly over !!!
Your levels sound great. Fingers crossed for a good doubling on Wed. That definitely sounds like at least twins to me. My levels were only 300 on Day 15!!!
Put your feet up and take it easy and enjoy every minute.
I'm so happy for you.
Take care.
Sarah
x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jess

Absolutely thrilled for you honey, you just sit back and enjoy it, and what excellent timing, just in time for the summer hols!!

Loads of love

Shazia

Love to everyone else - sorry am crap poster! xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations Jess, hope the blood tests today went well.
Also congratulations to Candy - just noticed your ticker.
Hello to everyone else.
Having a bad time at moment so as there's a lot of good vibes going on don't want to do a me post and bring the good feelings down.
I'll be back soon (promise).


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess............................
What was that I heard you say  Was it the fact that you had NO symptoms & NO sore (.)(.) meant absolutlely nothing because you got your BFP anyway  I think it was so I was right, again   

        
               
                         

As I said Sunday, massive congratulations to you & DH it is wonderful news & I'm truly overjoyed for you both. This time is for keeps          & get those levels       Don't forget your mates if they have divided & you are having 6  

Now hurry up & post missus, dying to know how those levels are today   

Lots of love

Erica


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

to everyone, must go & finish the wages.

BunBun - Aaaaah sweetheart hope it's nothing too serious   Please remember we are your friends, good times & bad, help & support whenever possible. Take good care of yourself & let us know if & when there is anything we can do    It's great to have positive vibes & happy news on the thread but it doesn't mean we don't want to help those who aren't having such a great time of it. Lots of love to you.

Erica.xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks - Erica 
Things have gone down hill over the past couple of weeks, have been going wrong for a couple of months now with dh, & it looks like I may have to consider that it is just going to be piglet & me from now on.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh BunBun I'm so sorry to read that  
Will pm you tomorrow as I finish work soon.
You & DH have had an incredible year with the adoption of piglet, then he was poorly, it's been a life changing time for you both which, even though it's what you want, can't be easy. Maybe it's the pressure of everything that has been bottled up over the last year coming out now. 
I hope with all my  that things sort themselves for you, in the way that you want. 
Please don't bottle things up, you will only put yourself under more stress & make yourself poorly.
You're welcome to any support I can give.
Big loves to you & Piglet      take care you.

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh BunBun - so sorry to hear things are really tough.  I totally agree with Erica (doesn't happen often! ) you have both had ever so much on your plate - particularly after all the hassle of ttc - which certainly takes over your lives.

We'll all be here for you to support you whatever you decide.  Hang on in there.


I spent all last night worrying about another ectopic - my right hand side is v painful - a real "tearing" pain when I move so was dreading the HCG in case it was down.  Anyway, got results and was told to "sit down" before the nurse at ISIS would give them to me - so REALLY worried it was over again!  

Anyway, it's more than doubled and is now 1135.6!!!! Which is v v high!!! They think it's "at least 2"!!! OMG - I just couldn't cope with 3 - 2 would be very tricky but just about mangageable, 3 would be horrendous!! (Erica - I shall hold you to your promise of having the "spare" one!!!)

Right, off to check them against other people's on these boards!!

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Way to go Jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG how exciting   
Ready & waiting for the "spare" should there be one, what a fabulous surprise for DF when he gets back   
Newly decorated house, holiday booked & a    
Have you got a scan date? The sooner the better, never mind you, I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!
I bet Penny was thrilled for you, she really has worked her magic hasn't she. Hope your mom was sitting down when you  her!

Lots of love to you +1, or +2 or +3

Erica.xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Jess those levels are just wow!

I can't wait to find out how many are in there  

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

HOW MUCH?
Blimey Jess - I will do my old joke again about babies being like buses..... you wait ages for one and then.....   

Seriously though, I understand your worries about having three, so will keep fingers crossed for twins at the scan (unless you do a deal with Erica of course!  ).

I am so glad the levels have doubled - just great news hunny.   Hope the pain eases off soon - make sure you take it easy.  
Have you got to your levels checked again and did they give you a date for the scan yet?  

Loads of love
Molly xxx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh er Jess       sounds good to me    
Do you have a daet for your scan yet?


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow, you skinny girls!!

I am not so skinny - & not likely to be ever again!! 

Penny has tried to get me to have a scan at the end of next week but I think it's too early!  I am only 5 weeks on this Saturday and I really want to wait til 7 weeks incase they can't see the heartbeat - can't cope with the stress!!

I think I could just about cope with twins if I never, ever left the house again til they were about 5!! 

One of the other girls who went to Athens had v high results & hers is only one so maybe it was just a v early implanter ( I did get lots of cramps on Day 6),

Right, must go DH is calling me!! Bless!
Love Jess xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

OMG Jess    

I know that (Actually i don't i am just imaging and reading BFP thread) triplets would be so so so hard, but I also know that if thats whats meant to be, you will cope and you will be an amazing mummy, just hoping and praying that when you have the scan there is at least one healthy heartbeat and those levels just keep on rising


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jess your levels are fantastic  It's all looking soooo very good yayayayayayay!!!  Just to add my two pence worth... my sister also had really really high levels (750 14 dpo) and I was convinced she was having multiples but she's now 24 weeks and it's definitley only one.  As you said, I think sometimes they implant early and therefore the levels are pretty high when testing day comes around.  I know that you'll be an awesome mummy if it was more than one tho!!  And.... re ectopic... when I had mine I didn't have pain until I was about 6.5 weeks and by then it was horrendous and I passed out and was rushed to hospital.  I also had really bad stabbing pain extremely low down.  Also, your levels are going up perfectly, whereas with ectopics they start low (as you know) and don't double properly so I think fear not, all is looking great!!!  Will you continue to get your bloods monitored over the next while?  Cannot wait for the scan news!! 

BunBun - so sorry to read your sad news.  There's been so much pressure on you all.  I hope that you can work on it and find a good resolution for you all - so very hard and unfair  


H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ooh Jess.. all sounding good girlie and how lovely of you to offer to share with Erika !!      Seriously though have got it all crossed for you honey.. Looks like athens and penny were a great choice for you xxx

Holly, Molly lovely to see you both xxx

Holly.. good luck for this new cycle.. Really hoping that this good news thread continues.. sending you a big   across the miles xx

All good here.. we had a lovely day on Sunday with Daisy's christening.. The sun shone and she was a star.. Really showing out in the church (can't imagine where she gets it from   ) Gave herself a clap when the vicar asked for a round of applause.. Vicar was fab too.. really welcoming.. considering we've only been in there twice in the last 10 years!! He made it really special. Am just getting the house back to normal now. 
Had my 1st day back y'day.. was ok a bit overwhelmed by all the changes, s'ppose it will take some getting used to.. 

Off today so off to Lakeside fro some retails therapy with my SIL for her b'day.

Love to all 
Me xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Yay! Way to go Jess   

This time is most definitely for keeps. Those levels are fab  

It is understandable that you are anxious after last time but I'm sure everything will be ok this time round. Hope you are still being treated like a princess. Bet you're glad school is breaking up for the summer. You'll be able to rest and keep your feet up for most of the first trimester.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh BunBun, I am so very sorry to hear your news. I really do hope things will work themselves out for the best for both you and Piglet. This IF lark really does take it's toll on the best of relationships. I hope DH can see the error of his ways and make amends. If not, I wish you lots of strength and love to help forge a new life ahead for you and Piglet.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Thank you all for kind words and the messages.
I'll try to answer them as soon as I can. (I think I've already muddled up a couple of the replys )
 and best wishes to you all.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi BunBun, thinking of you and Piglet - hope you're ok and not too down.

Holly - How are you?  How soon till you start cycling - what's next?!! Sorry, I am being v nosey but we've shared this journey for such a long time now I so want you to be on the "BFP train" again!! 

Starr - Wow, back to work - how scary!  Must have been v hard to leave your little stunner!! She really is very beautiful!  You'll be fighting hundreds of boys off   in a few years!!

Candy - I'm wishing my life away to get to the scan!!  I don't have any major symptoms except being v v tired and my trousers won't do up!!  So maybe it is just one - Penny says it's only a 5% chance of triplets and I don't think my levels are high enough! Phew!!!! 

Right, must go and do something today!!!!  Not sure what? 

Jess xxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Just back from my holidays and can't believe what I'm reading.....  Congratulations Jess and Dh!!!!!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I know - all a bit   here - but v relieved!  I've PMd you!

Right, off to cook Delia's creamy chicken curry for tea - feeling like something spicy!! 

Hope you're all well - I am but sooooooooooooo tired!!  Think I may be too old for this pregnancy lark! 

God knows how those crazy women who have babies in their 70s cope!!   

Love to all,

Jess xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jess - sounding really really good  annoying being tired tho but thank goodness you've only got a couple of days to get thru before the holidays!  Then no excuses, feet up and  Don't beat yourself up about being tired - I've heard from the BFP experts that they all feel like that....!!

Starr - hun, I got my weeks mixed up and thought it was D's christening this past one and meant to wish you well for it!  Completely   Glad you had a great day and can imagine she was a sensation!!  Really feel for you going back to work... doesn't time fly!  Great that you have your parents doing the child care!!  Hope you all settle quickly into your new routines  

Murtle - how are you doin loves?  Think of you often and hope that your apptmt brings you that much closer to your plan 

Charlie - hello!!  Great to read that Iduna is tickety boo and no more appointments!  You must be so happy to have reached the other side.  Hope your DH is ok too lovely 

Erica - your ticker is ticking away those days and you're getting loads done by the sounds of things!  Really, really must pm you... I've no idea where the time goes  

Big how dos to Molly, KJ if you ever get the chance to log on!!), Kelly (same!) Creaky, Claire, Bunbun, Candy, Sarah, SMCC, Shazia and all the other lovelies!!

It's day 21 today and I've had my blood test only to find that I have to do another one tomorrow... They want to check my progesterone to see if it's rising or falling.. I'm thinking they must be looking at it because my oestrogen levels don't look like I've ovulated this month even if I did have all the symptoms...   So tomorrow we will find out if I'm to start D/R or not....  It's not looking likely as I've started spotting now... which is not unusual for me given my short luteal phase... Not a good start so no doubt we'll have to try it all again next cycle.

I was/am trying to be very     but gawd why do there have to be so many different scenarios and why do I have to try them all out??  Sorry Erica, sorry KJ but if I'm honest I'm feeling very   and    This wasn't helped by the nurse when I went to pick up the drugs last week who said "i bet it brings up very bad memories coming in here again" referring to last cycles poor response   As if I have to be reminded!!  She kept saying fingers crossed this time etc etc... which was meant to be nice but she didn't half go on!!

My turn for the apologies for the negative vibe - but as we know it helps to get it out.

xxx's
me


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

What a difference a day makes....    Panic over, I did ovulate but they thought my progesterone may have been going down rather than up - it went up. 

xx's
H


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh holly sorry i wasnt here to   and  very pleased to hear the prog went up 
i know it must be really hard not to be knocked down by every hiccup, you've had so many but you just gotts try hunny, and know that even if your feeling  all of us are hear cheering you on so we're making up for it 

sorry been a bit outta touch, bit bonkers this end, but in a good way 
love ya 

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Holly - what a relief!!  

Sometimes I don't think these medical people realise what they're saying!  My colleague and her Dh were livid when they came away from their Early Preg unit having just been told they'd lost their first baby - the doctor said to her DH - "Oh well, better luck next time mate" - which I'm sure he didn't mean anything bad by but it's probably not the most tactful thing to say!

Anyway, it's only going to be fab positive things for you from now on!!   I'll be keeping my eye on you, young lady and I'm determined that this is going to be your best ever cycle!!  You can't poss have the FSH of a teenager and not do well - we won't allow it!  

Love to all - Jess xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh another one AWOL.. sorry   

Holly so glad things are looking better for you.. It's not surprising that you're gonna worry after past cycles.. HOWEVER Missy.... this is a different one.. it WILL have a better outcome sweetie.. got it all crossed and hoping for you..

Lots of Love.. xxxxxxxxxx

Jess.. glad all is still going well.. i had lots of funny pains at the start of my pg with D.. Cue lots of rushing to the loo... but i think its quite normal. xxxx

Work is OK...Am finding the organisation bit fine.. (ie getting out etc) But the job has changed a lot since i left last year. A lot more pressure, less staff and it all seems a lot harder than i remember.    Will give it a good try.. but my heart really isn't in it. Also am having to do full days.. ie 9-5.30 which was not part of the plan.. So on those days my mum picks D up in her PJ's and i pick her up from hers back in her PJ's .. so i only get to see her for half hour or so before bottle and bed. Hopefully if i can get some more staff i can sort that part out. 

Right enough moaning    Am off today and tomo... will make the most of the sunshine!!

Love to all
xxx

 for erika xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr can only imagien how hard that is on those full days, hope you can make thinsg easier with time.

Holly i see the rollercooaster is alreday beginning, hope you don't get anymore setbacks/worries and its all systems go   

Jess and more blood tests ? or do you now wait for the scan ? when is that ....nail biting stuff

Erica, Jilly & murtle


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Candy - I think Jess is having bloods today,I know as I am her stalker!

Will catch up properly later


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi gorgeous gals!

Yes, my lovely stalker Struthie is correct - it was bloods today - I was sooooo nervous - had horrendous migraine!!

Anyway - great news!!  HCG was 15 752 - which, I'm told is almost def twins!! eeek!!  Got scan next Thursday morning - more bloody waiting!!  i just want to know now!!  

I still haven't got any major symptoms - other than I am HUGE!  Got a bump like a 5 month preg woman!  (.)(.) bigger and I've stopped feeling them!!  Desperately need to buy things to wear as none of my trousers do up! 

Well done to Starr for managing so well back at work - I bet you're doing a great job!  I'm sure you'll sort something out with the hours/staff - it must be so hard to leave that gorgeous DD of yours! Although it does serve you right for having such a fantastic/beautiful one!!  

Right, Dh home - off to celebrate out good news! (With a cup of tea and a biscuit - wow!!)

Love to all
Jess xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Jess what a relief to hear the levels have kept on rising, not that, that makes the waiting any easier, but woweee, so excited about the scan x


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Jess - what great news about those levels - I'll be watching for scan news next week and keeping everything crossed!! I know you had your reservations about having twins, but they really are a blessing and would be well deserved after you have waited so long........

Holly - stay positive.....hoping this cycle is the one!!!

Love to all
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yay thats grea news Jess,so chuffed for you! Too tired to catch up tonight only just got in from work,so will do my best tomorrow.

Lots of love 
Stalker Struthie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmm Jess.... 2 or maybe 3!! So happy all is going well for you........roll on next thurs for the numbers to be revealed!!  xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow Jess - you really must be on  hunny, you enjoy it up there loves!!  Just the best news in the world.  I'm hanging out for next weeks scan news too!!!!

KJ - big, big MWAHS loves and a big   You're as gorgeous as ever.  Hope those precious two are making you laugh daily and you're finding your feet with your new routines.

Starr - thanks for your lovely words    Hope work sorts out for you.  Can imagine how tiring it's going to be and how much you'll be missing D - excruitiating!!

Candy - thanks doll    How those big boys doin?  Realised just the other day I missed their birthdays.  Funny how you time of year sparks memories... here it's winter so it doesn't equate with summer time and their birthdays... does that make sense??!!

Hi Creaks - hope your holiday was fab and the twins enjoyed their time in the sunshine!!

xxx's to all
H


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes Holly perfect sense   they are both great thanks, keeping me very busy 

I am guessing you will have started down regging now, if so hoping that you don't feel too bad, keeping everything crossed


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello ladies  
Sorry I've been awol, have been doing far too much & am now very & over tired  Didn't hear from DF for a while either so have been very worried & stressed  I now know all is ok but it's been hard to settle with no contact at all. Finally spoke to him last night & he said that he's got lots to explain & tell me when he comes home but he can't say anything over the phone. This 20-30min once a week (not always) chat is really grating on me now. It's 11 weeks now since we said goodbye & I've reached the p*ssed off stage. I know my ticker is going down & that I'll be seeing him soon but I've just reached "one of those times". Ignore me & I'll go away.............................ha ha ha only joking Jilly, as if you could be that lucky 

BunBun - Thinking of you & hoping things improve soon 
Jess - What a relief&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;that you've stopped feeling your (.)(.) I mean!   Ooooooooohhhhhh missus things are going well & it's looking good for the spare one then! I told you this would be for keeps  & I can't wait until your scan next Thursday  Have you any idea how excited we all are  Now go & rest, lap up all pampering from DH & expand into those new trousers!
Molly - Hope diet is going well  looks like the horse is managing a good trot at the moment!
Jilly - Hey slim Jim, 1½ stone that's fantastic  well done you. And you managed it without having your jaws wired together which would have been much more fun for the rest of us!  Hope you've had a good week  
Struthie - Hope you're ok  
Candy -     for you J, L & bump.
Starr - Christening sounded just perfect & what an absolute star Daisy was lapping up the attention, so pleased it all went well for you  And what's this about days off? You've only just gone back!! Seriously though  it must be so hard going back to work & leaving missy I really do feel for you & hope that you sort your staffing problem out asap so that you can reduce those hours.
Murtle - My pm seems to be stuck in cyber space   Hope you're ok hun, what is the date for your re-arranged appt? Hoping your plan comes together very soon but also that you're enjoying (if you know what I mean) your time out. I'm in that very strange position of enjoying the break from tx but also being frustrated at not being able to move on. Does that make sense  It's the first year in 5 years that I seriously can't remember when AF is due, it's amazing how programmed we become isn't it. Still tx without  isn't an option is it? Maybe that's where I've been going wrong  Going to look for your mail now 
Holly - I don't know where the time goes at the moment but am very thankful it does  I plan on beating you to that pm! Don't ever be sorry for feeling  &  about tx, I do understand where you're coming from so here's lots of  &  for you. I try really hard to take the positives from a situation but it's not always easy & believe me I have had many wobbles myself.  to your nurse stupid insensitive  we don't need reminding of past experiences & remember poppet they are just that PAST experiences, not present & not future. Like Jess said you have the FSH of a teenager this cycle & the outcome is going to be sooooo different   So young lady are you d/r now? If so I hope all is going well & enjoy those sweats! With you every step of the way 
KJ - Your house is sounding like a fun family house  It's obviously very hard work but it sounds like you're doing a sterling job. Lots of love to you  littlie  & baby bro 

Hello to all not mentioned, have a good weekend.

Erica.xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi peeps

jess  how very exciting, sooo cant wait till thurs and the news of 2  (? ) how nice you're on hols from school now 

erika - i've said it lots before but can't imagine what its like to have df  away  wonder what he's got up his sleeve to tell you  am excited to know 

thank you all for always thinking of me and saying nice things  all is good here, well excpet babybro is poorly, asleep in my arms right here, very hot and a very unhappy camper  he keeps looking like he's gonna vomit, hence why he's here and not in cot...apart from that its all ticking along good, full on and never stops, now i really know what the saying means 'not enough hours in the day' but these 2 kids are soooo happy and gorgeous that its all worthwhile. and we have our eves as both down by 7.30pm and don't wake till the morning  i've been out quite alot recently, bless dh he knows i  need to get out for some space..seen mamma mia (FAB!) fiddler on the roof at the theatre, got pished on cider at the pub(bad idea - not good for head in the morning) and am off out on tues with the girls  reversed my new car into my mums car the other day   lucky just badly scratched bumpers but very silly thing to do  its even got this reversing camera but not used to it yet..wouldn't have done it in the old car as it would have bleeped at me! dh didnt think that was a good enough excuse 

right arm aching so will stop..v tiring one handed typing!
pics of littlie and babybro on ********...

love to all 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks KJ great to "see" you  
It won't be exciting news just what he's had to do out there & I would imagine it's a good job I find out after rather than before just like last time. Not sure I'd cope with the worry if I knew the whole scenario.
Poor little bro   hope he gets better soon & get you missus 2 kids in under a year & more socialising than the rest of us put together  How have you managed that   It sounds like everything is going perfectly & not only are you a superb mummy but you are also managing to get some "you" time, very difficult yet very important. I'll pop onto ******** over the weekend, can't wait to see updated photos of your beautiful children  Bit of b*gger about your car but hey your a busy lady, there's more nights out to arrange  
Much love.

Erica.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Bo$$ocks!  Wrote a HUGE post and stupid computer has lost it all!!!

Grr...

Too tired will have to try again tomorrow!

Jess xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jess - sorry better late than never but CONGRATULATIONS, so pleased for you, and with your levels looks like this one/ two are for keeps

Hi everyone else, only got back today from hols, so haven't got time to post, but will catch up soon

xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oooo KJ, hope your little man is much better - just caught your caption on ******** about the 104 temp - eek, that's high!!  How scary!


Erica - so sorry you're having a rough time - I did write a HUGE post, mainly to you but my fuzzy old brain has no idea what I wrote and the computer lost it!  Sorry!

I've no idea how you manage with DF being away so much - I really admire you.  I'm very good at being on my own and like my own company - think it's from being an only child - but even so, I would really miss Andrew and to be in such a dangerous place is really tough.

Without being too political, in the beginning (which is now years ago!) I did think (probably naively, well, they're soldiers, that's what they joined up for  - but it's gone way beyond that now.  The conditions those men/women are in look horrendous and the fact that there's no end in sight can't be much fun for anyone.  And that's without seeing so many get injured or killed - it really is quite heartbreaking.
So, HUGE respect to you and DF...oooo I'm getting quite tearful writing this!!  I really, really admire you cos I'm not sure I could do it.  Hopefully, DF has some good news he wants to tell you when he gets home! 

Jilly - So impressed with your weight loss!!  I am a tad jealous at the moment as I'm rapidly turning into a little fat old lady!!   (Actually, not so little!!)
Have you really had a gastric band fitted?  Or do you just live on amphetimines? Not sure I believe anyone could really lose that much so quickly!! 

Holly - Gorgeous gal - soooo good to have you back!!  I have such a great feeling about this cycle of yours - so sure it's our turn to be on the pregnant train!  It's finally pulling into our station!! 

Right, DH is home, must quickly think of some "useful" things I've done today (or make some up!!)

Love jess xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Really quick one as its the first chance I've had to get online for ages and just dashing out the door to Fat Club! 

Wanted to wish Jess & Andrew loads of        for Thursday's scan. I'm SOOOO excited for you both and can't WAIT to see how many babies there are!  Sounds like its all going great - yippee! Loads and loads of love. 

KJ - here's a hug for Littliest Littlie  Poor little mite, hope he gets better soon. I'm sure he knows he's in safe, loving hands though and will be back to smiles before too long...  

Erica -   for your understandable wobbly. So, so worrying to be out of contact with DF for so long and I know you're on the home stretch, but doesn't make it any easier to cope with. I agree with Jess, hats off to you both for coping with this truly difficult job. Day in, day out, its a HUGE ask and our brave soldiers do not get the recognition they deserve. I recently finished reading a book by a soldier local to us here about his tour in Iraq and was shocked at the things they go through. Just never gets reported in the press - if we were told the true story I'm sure they'd get the respect they deserve. 

Holly - Phew, phew, phew re. the panic!  So sorry I wasn't around to support you, but I'm sending all the FH&B I have across the world to you. I know when you've had so many knocks its hard to pick yourself up and keep going, but your FSH is fabulous, and signs are good for this cycle lovely one, so cling on tight for that scary ride again. We're all with you and willing and willing it to work this time.     

Starr - christening sounds great. Love the new piccie of Daisy. Hope you're getting to grips with work again okay. 

Candy - hope you're keeping well and blooming! 

Right must dash - my ticker horse has been running backwards big time! Put on almost 10lbs....  But I've tried really hard this week so if I haven't lost a couple today I'll be   . Watch out Jilly, I'm hot on your heels! How's it going with you Struthie - blimmin' hard isn't it!

Byeeee! Gotta fly, hello to all not mentioned.....
Loads of love
Molly xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck Molly - you could always borrow Jilly's gastric band!!   

Love Jess xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oooh good luck Molly,I think I need to have my jaw wired! I fed up of sw again already so going back to doing my own thing!
Good luck though xxx

Jess - looking forward to hearing your double trouble news on Thursday,not long now   

Right must dash,shattered its been a busy day today,love to you all xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey!!

Jess   there's only one more sleep to go until scan day on this side of the planet!!  Everything possible crossable hunny!  Cannot wait to read your wonderful news!!

Molly - great to hear from you loves and your words!!  Hope the dreaded weigh in was way better than you feared!  I'm sure you were fading away anyway - and that goes for you too Struthie!!  Jilly - we won't know who you are if you keep this up  

KJ - really, really hoping that the smallest one is making a good recovery now and the worry is over.  Can imagine it was a horrible old time and so miserable for him... and you all  

Starr - how's the routine working out?  Little D happy?

Erica - the others have said it and I agree 100%- that you are all very brave to go through this.  We are blissful in our ignorance as to what it is like for them out there... and you at home.  It's dissapointing that communication isn't as frequent or as reliable as you were led to believe.  It only makes the absence that much harder with the worry and wondering....    Counting off those days with you loves!

Moomin - hope you had a great holiday in Portugal.

I'm doing ok here d/r... Felt horrible on Saturday and spent the whole day on the sofa watching re runs of UK TV like really really old Location Location and Grand Designs... most of which I'd seen twice before but I felt so revolting that I didn't care!  Thankfully I'm feeling better again now.  It's blood test time tomorrow to check I've finished d/r and then stims hopefully... but AF hasn't arrived so I'm guessing we may be delayed.  I saw a counsellor type woman on Monday who really helped me with the wobbly feelings so I've a few strategies up my sleeve and I'm telling myself that I'm doing my best and my body is doing it's best too, because really, there is nothing more you can do.  I've even got DH on board and he tells me he's doing his best and he's doing loads to help out - perfect as our ironing fairies had gone AWOL too    Burnt my wrist whilst cooking last night   and have a horrible big wound now... fortunately the 10 min water treatment and Paw Paw cream have worked wonders on the pain at least!

xxx's
H


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies  
Just a quickie I'm afraid (I wish eh  ) soooooooo busy at work & really fed up with covering all the bl**dy holidays. It was 2 jobs last week & now it's 2 jobs next week & the week after  oh well it makes the time go quickly!

Thanks for the lovely messages, I feel ok this week & it's August on Friday  The only problem is that he's got to go back until Christmas, sorry KJ.............actually no I'm not......Christmas  Christmas  Christmas  I can't wait for it, in fact I think I'll come to yours this year because you're going to have a great, exciting, fun filled one aren't you.

KJ - Hope babybro is much better, poor little sausage  scary temperature too what a worry.
Jess - How annoying is it to loose a post  Oooooooh missus I'm so looking forward to tomorrow never mind you, what time is your scan? Are we going to get  or   or     You will cope with whatever news is given sweetheart & I'm kind of banking on the spare  Thanks for your kind words, there's nothing to admire really poppet it's just life & you have to get on with it don't you. Soldiers really are a particular breed & do look on these situations as "doing their job". DF was looking forward to going out there, he said he gets the chance to do his job & paid for getting a suntan  He won't have any news for me as such he'll just tell me what he's been up to out there (he is selective with that) & where he is posted etc. The best news he could have given me he gave before going away & that was that he's put his papers in & is terminating. It was a  but a welcome one & something I've wanted to hear for sooooo long.  he doesn't change his mind but who knows. He will be out next Apr/May so at least this is his last tour of duty. What's the betting once he is out he'll drive me  & I'll beg him to rejoin  .
Molly - Hope you got on ok last night  I'm sure your effort will have paid off. Jilly will love the competition, she can't help herself  I'm not sure it's a gastric band, I think maybe her DH had her jaws wired together, makes sense to me  Thanks for your comments too, no soldiers don't get the recognition they deserve & very little is reported in the press. I was shocked with what I found out when DF was out there 5 years ago & was relieved I only found out after the event.
Holly - Big   to you my lovely. I think we forget how sh*te d/r makes us feel until we have to do it again! Pleased to hear you're feeling better now &  that stims start very soon you always feel better then don't you. Bl**dy AF  always here when you don't want her, never when you do, hope she gets a move on. Your counsellor sounds good & yes of course you are doing your best & your body is doing its best & this time it's going to be worth it. Ouch for your burnt wrist, hope it's not too sore 
Jilly - Guess this is how you are looking now  think we'll have to postpone our next meet up until next year, you're not making me look 

Right must go, that was longer than I thought (hope I get to say that next month  )
Love to all.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lol Erika at your last comment 

holly, am sooooo  that this cycle is going to go fabulously..sorry you had a horrid day on sat, now thats outta the way hope its going to sail along nicely     
   for your burn ouchy

jess -am on tenterhooks for your news   (    ) 

molly, lovely to 'see' you, whats the news from your end 

thanks for babybro wishes, we've had a very nasty time with him, am sick of docs and hosps, altho they've all been very good, esp GP bless her.. he was a mystery patient and had everyone scratching their heads, then 'the rash'  appeared which resulted in a tentative diagnosis of measles on  mon night at A&E which was a bit scary but now they think just nasty virus..he's def getting better but its really going slooowly..theres something up with his throat/mouth but i cant figure out what, can only think ulcers  he's back smiling today which is fab, hadnt seen a smile for days and days. the heat didnt help either  was so awful seeing him SO poorly, had me  when he was screaming having blood taken. he has at least slept alot so have been getting some zzz's...and the weekend was when he was worst and dh was home to share the rocking 

love to all

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thinking of you Jess   

xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Jess and DH today xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jess and DH - good luck for today will be thinking of you both and    for good news


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Good luck Jess and Dh for today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Jess - thinking of you for today and wishing you all the best.
Holly - all the best for your bloods today and hope your burn isn't so painful.
KJ - hope littlie is beginning to improve. Does he need any more tests?
Erica - roll on tomorrow so your count down can to having df home can really begin.
Molly & Struthie - all the best to each of you for your weight loss.
Big   to all not mentioned.
I'm still no closer to making a decision as to what to do but last couple of days have been better, not good but certainly not bad either, and the good news is dh has booked some days off near the end of August, hopefully we'll get to spend some quality time together as a family.
Must dash as I think Piglet is upto no good 
 to you all.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - So pleased to hear that babybro is on the mend  poor little mite has really been through it hasn't he. It couldn't have been any worse in this horrible hot muggy weather either but thank goodness the smiles are back. He'll be back to his happy self very soon. Big   to you too, what an awful time but you seem to have coped really well. Love to all.
BunBun - Nice to "see" you sounding a little better & more  about things. I'm sure the few days holiday at the end of August will do you all the world of good & I'm  that everything works out how you want it to. Take care poppet 

Jessica - Oooooh Mrs Lovely Lining how many babies have you got snuggling in there  Wishing you lots of luck today       I just know everything is going to be fine it's just a matter of how many. Can't wait for your news  I'm so excited & can't concentrate  Lots of love.

Erica


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just quickie to say...

Good Luck today Jess and Andrew...     
Look forward to reading your news later..................

much love xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Soooo relieved to have got the scan out of the way - amazingly it's just the one, very healthy heartbeat!!

Can't quite believe it after those monstrous HCG results!  At first I felt a little bit sad but then the realisation that we wouldn't need to move, I won't end up the size of a small horse and my mother wouldn't have to juggle looking after twinnies when I swan off to the Maldives (ha, ha, ha - only joking!!!!  More likely to be Skegness!!) made it seem like a much safer option!

Seems so wierd to actually have a scan pic with something in it other than follicles!!  Got hundreds of those pics!!  

Really, really   hard that Holly, Erica and Jilly get their little beans soon!  (And anyone else I've momentarily forgotten!)    

Can't quite believe this is happening to me!! 

Thanks for all your lovely, kind messages - you are the most generous ladies on this planet  

Love Jess xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

woo hoo Jess - really pleased for you hun.  heres to a healthy pregnancy


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Pheww we can all breathe again then Jess! I'm surprised it's only the one,sounds like a strong little bean,so so happy for you both xxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

So, so pleased for you and your DH Jess - one healthy bean is a dream come true - having one baby at a time is definitely the sensible option on all counts mentioned     (I am still waiting for my trip to the Maldives - but my Dh and I have a day and night away on our own together this Sunday.....our second in 21 months - HURRAH!!!)
Can you spare my brain and tell me when your due date is

Love to all you special ladies


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
So happy for you Jess.... Here's to a happy, healthy next months or so..... Try and enjoy it honey.. you'v earned it

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey Sassy   
Soooooooooooooooooo truly overjoyed for you & DH  You have been on one incredibly hard, long ttc journey but today I'm sure it has all been worth it. You really have gone "above & beyond" mate & you both deserve this so very much.
This is you  & wow it feels great to be able to type that. Wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy & it will be wonderful to be able to follow this new chapter in your life. One is fantastic don't be disappointed, you can have another next year  

Thanks for your lovely words, it's Holly's turn next            I'm waiting for next year. You'll be an old hand then  so will be able to talk me through it all   

Lots of love & have fun up there on  

Erica.


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Jess  -  so happy for you & dh  
Time to pass the baton to Holly & then ready for Erica for next year   
 I've got sometime to myself as Piglet fell asleep in his highchair, managed to get a few pics of him snoring, before I carried him into the sitting room, he looks like a little frog sleeping - time for a few more snaps  
So I'm enjoying a nice cup of coffee before making a start on a sausage casserole (no rude comments please, Erica )


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Jess - fab news! Well done you. Bet you are so so happy up there on   
Keep up the fab work. Enjoy every minute of this! You managed to stop looking at that scan pic? Eyes glued to it I bet! Enjoy!
So next scan for another pic, is when? Is that @ 12wks? Oh so exciting.

Holly - Hope bloods went well and Af is behaving to keep this cycle on track for you. Keep up that    ivity!
Hope life is good for you hun. Missed ya xxx


Love and best wishes to you all - got off to a good start so this has to be a good year for all you lovely ladies,   . Gonna be babies everywhere, you see! 
Love   Charlie xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Jess,
Great news - so pleased for you hun. You enjoy every second!
Bit surprised there is only one- you never know there could be another one hiding.....   

Best of luck to Holly and Erica and all those others still waiting for their dream    
Sarah
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

fab fab fab news Jess, one lovely ickle 
am so happy for you hun    

kj x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

wonderful news Jess - well done hun you did good!!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jess     Soooooooooooo overjoyed to log on and see your fantastic news!!!  Erica said it, the journey has been so long and so hard but you're now well and truly on your way to a brand new start.  Lots of new experiences and a whole new different set of playing cards and things to learn and discover.  Wooohooooo  It must have been incredible to see your little beauty there on the screen in exactly the right place, healthy and perfect.  You're going to be a great Mummy hun  Here's to you and Andrew and little one 

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Aw shucks you guys, you made me cry! 

Would never have stuck at it without you lot!  You're fanbloodytastic!

Night, night - sweet dreams! 

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oooh Jess - I've got happy tears for you too  And thanks too for your lovely words and thoughts.

KJ - good that little bro has turned a corner... what a horrible worry and exhausting too.  Pleased he's managing to eat a little and smile, what a relief.  Hope he's well and truly on the mend.  Tanks too  

Erica - loves you're such a good boss covering all the holidays... hope you've got loads of time off when DF is back for his sausage break...    

BunBun - brilliant to hear you're doing better in all respects!  Hope that the break away together is the best thing possible for you all.

Yes Molly - how are YOU doin hun  

Charlie - hello sweets!!  Great to read up that your DH is doing so well!  What a relief to have both of them off the worry list!  Hope you are as marvellous as ever hun  

 Struthie, Jilly, Candy, Starr, Creaky, Sarah, Claire, Shazia and all the other lovelies!

You know you really are an amazing group of people... so many heartbreaks but so much strength, resilience and determination.  We have come so far together sharing the lows but thankfully many highs now.  Whatever the future brings it's been an incredible journey and thanks to you all and this site I've never felt alone.

Latest from me - AF showed up on cue and I got the green light to start stims.  It's all systems go now with a scan and blood test on Weds.  DH has to go to Melbourne for the week which isn't fabulous but hey - could have been worse and been the week after!! I'm taking it one day at a time but   for lots of follies this time!  My burn is healing nicely but it's going to leave a pretty good scar.  We went to Mama Mia last night and really enjoyed it.  So silly but fun and there's something about ABBA music that just makes you feel like laughing and dancing...!!

Pouring with rain here - lots of surface flooding so I'm very envious to hear you've at last got good weather there!

xxx's
H


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Jess - What wonderful news to read   

Holly     this is YOUR time  

xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jess what fabulous news to log onto today, one beautiful strong heartbeat, so so so over the moon for you and praying that everything continues to go well, do you have another scan before the routine ones ? with Jacob I had a 6, 8 and 10 week I think, then would have had nothing till 20weeks     so ended up paying for a nuchal, just to see bubs again 

Holly glad that things are on going to plan for you and praying that this is the one, following in Jess's footsteps x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

All very quiet today.
I hope you all have a good weekend.
 to you all.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

WOOHOO Holly, you're on the way   
mamma mia is JUST what you needed to start you off..i think you should keep ABBA on for this cycle, its sooo uplifting and bound to keep you full of Faith and Hope and positive thoughts    
"you are the Dancing Queen (of follies)
feel the beat of the fo-ollies "

hmm i think i need to work of the words 

loves ya
kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Im sorry this is so quick.Really missing being able to keep up with all you lovlies !!!
Thinking of every single one of you  

Jess- aww sweetie what fab news,I am so so happy for you,look after yourself and little bean and enjoy every minute-your going to be a mummy at last   and a fab one at that  

Holly & Erica -wishing you so much luck for your up and coming tx's       cant tell you how lovely it would be for you to both get your much deserved bfp's   

Miss you all

Kelly


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Aww Kelly Isabel is lovely,does she have red hair? Only the best girls have red hair!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Quick visit...

Holly - so very pleased all is on track. Hope all ok while hubbie away, keep up those old tv progs to keep you smiling eh? 
Seriously fab to have both Dh & Iduna outta consultant care and in to more 'normal' life - what ever that is   !! Have to pinch ourselves at mo! Great to have you back on here hun.

Kelly - hi hun!


Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Charlie, that's really great news!!  Well done all of you - a very happy family, lovely!! 

Holly - so, sooooo excited for you - those follies had better behave or they'll have us to answer to!      Hope DH whizzes back & isn't away too long - they are quite useful for moral support, bless them!

BunBun - break away sounds like a good idea - hope it helps you all.   

Kim - I agree, Abba music is the best!   Brings back happy childhood memories for me - I so wanted to be Agnetha!!!  

Hi to all the other lovelies - I mustn't be on here long it's our 3rd anniversary to day so must try and behave ALL day!! 

Big mwahs,
Jess xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow Jess - 3 years already!  Fantastic.  Hope you had a great day and you didn't fall asleep in your soup!!  Thanks hun  

KJ - got Abba playing on my puta   how's that littliest littlie doin now hun?

Hi Kel - geat to see you and your lovely pic of Isabel - she's really gorgey!

Thanks Looby and Candy     

Charlie - would be good to zip back in time to when those programmes first aired... but of course wish for different outcomes....! Think if I do watch anymore of them I will be in terrible danger of actually doing that ...they're driving me    

Erica - I don't want to moan as it's only a matter of days that DH is away for... but time goes so slowly....!  Don't think it helps as I work from home and don't see anyone unless I make an effort to leave my cosy house and slippers (!) and venture out....  Sorry loves, it's not very sympathetic of me...  About 12 years ago we had 6 months apart while I stayed on in the UK and he came home to play cricket for the NZ summer... it was agony but great for the relationship in the long run.  I always feel like I'm homesick when he is away... and no doubt it must be 100% worse for you when there's the added worry about danger to contend with as well.... to you love  

Had a quiet weekend (yet again!) while it rained, rained and rained some more... a good time of year to be taking it easy at least!  I'm feeling the odd twitching in the ovary department so I'm telling myself this is the best sign and everything is going to be fab on Wednesday morning....


xxx's
H


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Ooo Holly   here's to the twitching ovaries!!     

Sorry DH is away - it's funny how you miss them yet when they're here...!!!   Mine informed me he's playing golf straight after work tomorrow - he forgets i've been stuck at home on my tod all day and I do actually miss him!  Never mind, guess it's good for him.

Actually felt a bit bad - did a bit of a "white witch" thing the other day!  Mum and I were joking(!) when she said it would be handy if Dad popped his clogs now so Andrew and I could have a bit of money (she really was joking - strange humour!!) - anyway, I said that it would be much better if it was Andrew's dad as he lived so far away and no one would miss him anyway!!  To which we fell about laughing - as you do!!

The bad thing was - Andrew's dad rang us the next day to tell us he'd had a mild heart attack that day!!    Luckily he's going to be fine and just has to take a few pills!  I told DH my conversation with mum and he just thinks I'm  

Right better go, DH is home!

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Bit late sorry but fab news on the scan Jess, do pop over & say hello on the BFP thread when you feel ready, we would love to see you there.
Minkey x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Holly - all the best for Wednesday.
What is it with men and golf? Mine was home early for once only to gobble up his food & straight out again as he had a chance of a quick(yeah right) round of golf.
Jess - hope Andrew's dad will be just fine with his pills. 
 to you all


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello again my lovlies

Thought I would quick pop on now all littlies are in bed,all be it throwing themselves around their cots.

Jess-still cant stop smiling about your news hun,so happy for you  

Struthie-aww thanks hun and yep Isabel has got red hair,she was born with loads of it unlike the others,I have noticed its started to go curly too,I love it but I am sure she will hate it when she is older.lol

Holly-ooooh ovary twitching sounds good to me hun,thinking of you loads sweetie   

Erica-how are you chick??

Big loves to all you lovlies

I joined a gym with my sis last week and its our induction tomorrow,dreading it,think I will be knackered befroe I start cos I am cycling there and then its only about 5 flights up a winding staircase before you get in the gym,might take an oxygen canister with me LOL.
Im dead excited cos I am also getting to go to the pictures to see mama mia on weds noght it was just gonna be me and my sis going but now its both by sisters,2 nieces and unbelievabilly my ma and pa (thay never go to the pictures) so really looking forward to that.

Must go and eat a muffin now in preparation for the gym tomoz

kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jess - stil smiling at your lovely ickle  tucked up inside you. lol at your white witch moment  it was our anniversary too at the weekend - 12 years 

Holly - heres some    for your twitching ovaries and some big    for your scan

still house of germs here..babyro all better except for yuk rash round mouth, now littlie has mouth sores, ho hum  wishing the nice weather would come back so we can get out and about a bit. 

love to all

kj x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey girls

Just wanted to say hi and catch up with you all as it's been ages since I posted.

Jess - I'm so happy to hear your news.  That's fantastic.  Enjoy every moment of your pregnancy and beyond.   at your white witch moment - hope he's okay too!

Holly -        for those dancing queen follies and this go.  It is so hard to get back into treatment after a break but it will be worth it when this works.

KJ - very belated congrats on being parents to babybro.  

Kelly - very belated congrats to you too on birth of Isabel May.  Such a lovely name too.

Erica - How are you doing?  Hope the time without DF hasn't been too difficult.

 to all the other lovely ladies.

we're are gearing up for IVF no 3.5 (I don't really count the first one!).  We are moving clinics to the ARGC.  We've been for a first consultation and, so far, I really like them and think they are probably the ideal clinic for me.  Having become a bit of a clinic tart (ARGC is number 4, plus Mr ******* and Zita West!) I think I had better stick with them.  Contemplating whether to move frosties up the M3 from Southampton to London and do FET plus immune drugs first, followed by a fresh cycle if necessary (which it won't be because obviously the FET will work!).  Bit scary but hopefully we will get there...................


Lots of love to you all

Rachel xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jess, I'm so, so pleased for you! That's the best news!
Sorry... a bit behind. Have been to MIL's for a few days, but managed to survive the experience  
Big loves to everyone else, sending         to gorgeous Holly, big hugs to KJ for her scare with Littlie,      to Erica, big HELLO to the ever-decreasing Jilly, loves to Kelly,     to Rachel for the ARGC (they're brilliant, and I have every confidence they'll help your dreams come true - I didn't go there, but I know lots of women who did and they're now all mums), loves to Molly, Starr, BunBun, Struthie, Candy and everyone else.
All fine here. Still up to my neck in it, but happy and babes are doing fabulously. Must go and do some more work as v. behind. One of these days, i might even be able to post a decent message!
Sorry... but you're all in my thoughts often.
Much love,
C xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Sorry everyone, but this has to be really quick - got my sis here helping to clean my house as we're having a party at the weekend and its a tip...  ...so can't leave her doing it alone for too long...  

Just wanted to wish Holly loads and loads of                                for your scan tomorrow. I'm thinking of you and      that those follies are doing their thing.... a quick dance for you...                . Go Holly, GO!    

Also, Jess - I know I haven't posted yet, but you know I'm really THRILLED about your news.... one perfect little   . The BEST news I've heard in ages and you both deserve this soooo much, you've really gone the extra mile, and I admire your courage and determination to achieve your dream...   

Rachel - good luck at the ARGC. I too have heard great things about them, I'm sure they'll help you have success, too!   

 to Catwoman and Kelly and KJ and Minkey and BunBun and Erica and Candy and Jilly and Moomin and Shazia and Struthie and Charlie and Looby and everyone else...must fly, will attempt to post properly in a few days... 
Love you all,
Molly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok so I am so knackered,been to the gym and now I know how unfit I am!!!!

Molly-Happy partying chuck !!! look forward to hearing how drunk you get lol

Rachel B-lovely to "see" you hunni,sounds like you raring to go at the new clinic,good to hear you sound happy with changing clinics,fresh start and all that jazz.Will be keeping everything crossed for you,please keep us posted and remember we are always here for you.

Catwoman-we still have not seen pics of your gorgeous littlies   

Love to all

off to bedski for me


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi and thanks everyone.... but we're going to need to get those follie dances going a bit more.... Bloods and scan today showed low response.... Cons wanted to abandon now but convinced him to let it go for another two days... so scan and bloods Friday and a decision then.  If it is abandoned - that's the end of the road for us.  Donor and adoption are just not options for us here...  Feeling pretty   but holding on to the little hope there is.  I have a friend here who had something similar happen and she is now 13 weeks pg... but my oestrogen level is so low it's a joke... I don't understand how my ovaries can be niggling away with so little happening...   DH is cutting things short and coming home tonight (Weds) thank goodness!!

Rachel - great to see you back been wondering about you.  Hope the ARGC is just the ticket for you and good luck with your decision re your FET...    

xxx's
H


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Holly, good on you persuading cons to let you go another days, praying that will do the trick and like your friend will end in a BFP, can't imagine how you are feeling, but can only imagine positivity is hard to find, so thats where we all come in               come on little follies, multiply and grow for us


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Huge follie dance for you Holly

                                                   

Shazia xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ooohhh thanks guys - you're wonderful    

I got a second opinion from another clinic in NZ (have personal contacts there) and they thought it was ridiculous to a) make a call so early (their clinic won't do scan/bloods until day 8 of stimms (it's only day 5 for me here) and b) given my history they think even more ridiculous to scan/test so early and I should be given longer as a matter of course....  which means they agree with my decision to push it and keep it going and have told me that I must continue to fight my corner.... If the follies have not grown at all by Friday then sure we will have to face facts but if they have then I'm to keep up the fight and see it through... I'm holding onto that glimmer of hope....     

xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh sweetheart,       . I'm really hoping that the extra few days will do the trick for you. You're right to get them to give you a bit longer. Even Friday will be a bit early by the other clinic's reckoning - that will be Day 7, then? Not everyone has a cycle that goes like clockwork and I'm sure they know that and can cut you some slack. See how it goes on Friday and then try to let them give you till after the weekend before you make that decision hunny. I'm so sad that you're having to fight your corner now on top of everything, but you need to find the strength from somewhere, lovely, and as Candy put it so beautifully, that's where we all come in....
                                                                                                                           
Glad DH has cut his trip short and is coming home to support you... sending loads of love and   to you both.
Molly xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - hun sending you loads of                                                   that those follies will continue to grow for you.

Thinking of you loads

xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Holly - Hun try to take it easy, the extra stress of worrying won't help - so a very chilled lady is what we need! 

You know this can all turn around and all speed up to some fab follies so keep +ve hun!    

Big big follie dance for you my dear...
                                                                

Sure things will also feel better when DH home - not easy on your own is it? Big hugs from him and it will seem sooo much better.

Good on you for fighting your corner - daft asses  , can't believe they wanted to abandon already. Keep on the trail for Friday or Monday hun, fight, fight, fight!

Not anything like what you are going thro but my iui cycle for Iduna was sooooo slow and i could feel my ovaries trying hard, lots of lil ones then a few days later (and several scans later) there was one lil beauty and a fab lining so it does come into place sometimes hun. I was very stressed as Dh was being tested for everything under the sun pre- MS diagnosis, plus some Major stress issues with the business too, so I know that didn't help. It can and will happen!

Keep strong. Much love and loooooaaaads of   &   's , Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

* COME ON HOLLIES-FOLLIES*                                                     

as for the clinic 

MWAHS!!!!!

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

GO GO GO HOLLY'S FOLLIES.............. GROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
        

       ​
and grrr to the impatient clinic and yay to the nice one..

Good Luck girlie......

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck Holly xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly my lovely, lots of  &  coming your way & a big fat juicy follie dance too......
[fly]          
          
          
          [/fly]

Take note of your own words sweetheart "strength, resilience & determination" there is loads of it on here & you too have more than your fair share  It is no where near the end of the road for you oh  I'm afraid your clinic is talking absolute b*llocks   sorry it makes me soooooooooo  Fair play to you for pushing the decision & for getting a 2nd opinion make sure you continue to do so. In my 2nd, 3rd & 4th ICSI's after the baseline scanned I wasn't scanned until day 9 of stims & then there was "action" but nothing of the correct size & look at how many eggs I produce. They have got to give you until at least Monday & even then appreciate your history & past responses.
 for tomorrow mate, my thoughts are with you & I'll be  for the best news for you.

Much love as always,

Erica.xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right off to read back properly now   
Well inbetween being rudely interrupted with work related things


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess The White Witch  - Can you say "it would be great if Erica got pregnant when DF is home or it would be great if Erica won the lottery & then she could do as much ICSI as she wanted"  seriously though you MUST say "I hope this is Hollys time " I hope your FIL is ok & recovering both from his mild heart attack & the fact that he has got you for a DIL!!!! I hope you had a lovely anniversary, a double celebration how fab. Now Mrs I love your ticker but can you please sort it out. Are you & 7 weeks & 0 days or 7 weeks & 3 days you can't be both  
BunBun - Nice to see you popping on more regularly poppet  hope things continue to improve for you & piglet. Hope you enjoyed your sausage casserole  
SMCC - Thanks for your lovely words Sarah  & wow I can't believe your boys are 4½ months already 
KJ - Hope littlie's sores & babybro's rash are clearing up, poor little things have been through it haven't they, big  to them both. I'd better send mummy one as well  as things have been hard on her too.
Kelly - Hope you enjoyed your girlie night at the pictures  & get you with the gym. How on earth do you fit that in looking after 4 babies  Well done you.
Molly - Hey lovely lady how's tricks?  Hope you got that cleaning done  Have fun at your party at the weekend, is it to celebrate anything inparticular? Oooooh & where's my invite  
Catwoman - Great to "see" you hun    glad everything is ok & just extremely busy. Can't believe Hamish & Eve are 1½   where has that gone? I bet they are so interesting & entertaining, you must pop on with some stories or even pictures   
Rachel - Lovely to have you back  & I'm sure you will reap the benefits of your time out.  with the ARGC it sounds like a good move to me & the most important thing is that you are happy, positive & comfortable with them & you obviously are. Personally I'd move the frosties & do a FET it could well work for you    I've read of many BFP from FET's. Wishing you lots of luck whatever tx you decide to do & hope to "see" you here more often now that you're back on the tx rollercoaster.
Holly - You don't ever have a reason to apologise to me lady don't be silly  My life is very different & I've had to get used to DF going away although usually it's for 6-8 weeks not this long. It's definitely a test of the strength of a relationship but the time you're together is fab  You're used to having DH around & you work from home at least I have a routine & company at work & the gym which breaks my days up. Add the fact that you are doing tx & the emotions that go with it & I totally understand how you are feeling  & am so pleased that DH returned home last night. You need extra support & lots of cuddles too. Keeping fighting Holly, tomorrow is STILL too soon to call it a day. I'll say a  for you tonight & will even do a bit of follie auntie dancing in the privacy of my living room (to ABBA of course) too if it will help. Hope you get a good nights sleep & the best possible news tomorrow 
Jilly - Has the  got your tongue or has Jess cast a spell on you 

 to Shazia, Candy, Moomin, Starr, Charlie & Struthie hope all is good with you all.

Well time is flying by for me   constantly covering jobs at work, decorating is coming on a treat & I've done 6 hours at the gym since Sunday (I only managed 1 last week because of decorating). Weight doesn't seem to be coming off but shape is changing & I've been told a few times that I've lost weight so that's ok  It was 3 weeks Tuesday until I see DF  I'm soooooo excited, can't wait to see him & plan on having more sausage than an August bank holiday bbq  after all ladies I need to fit 7 months of ttc naturally into 2 weeks. Hope he's up for it if you pardon the pun  

Erica.xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Just a quick one especially for Holly & your follies -            
and a big   to your clinic.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Holly, what a nightmare!!  Dig your heels in my lovely and make sure you get your own way!!! As you see from my profile I had a similar experience on the NHS - I just KNEW I was right as I could feel lots of pain on my right hand side but the cons insisted there was nothing there and we should abandon - I whizzed over to be scanned at ISIS and there were another 3 follies on that side!!! 

You know your own body after all these years of trying - and slow follies are often the best, healthiest ones!  Don't you dare let them bully you or Erica and I shall be over to give them a good  

Come on Hollie's follies ...  
                     

Rachel - Get you and the ARGC - how posh!  They are certainly very good - lots of twinnies born there so look out!! 

Erica - No idea what's going on with my ticker!! Every time I try and change it I still get 2 diff dates!!  It's the higher of the 2 figs - I'll try and change it again but no idea what I'm doing wrong!!  Just being blonde I guess!
Hey, what shape are you changing into? - star or diamond?!   Bet DF can't wait to see you again too - must be horrendous!  Here's to a very happy sausage fest!!  

Claire - Soooo good to see you again hun!  Bet you've got your work cut out with the gorgeous twinnies!  I was a tad disappointed not to have twins as it would have been nice for them - but I was also quite relieved!!   I admire you mum's of more than one child!!

Kim - Sorry the children have been less than 100% - good job they've got a lovely mummy fussing over them!  I agree - weather is pants!  At least it's warm but not exactly beach weather!

Molly - Have fun at the party - not too much mad aunty dancing I hope!!

Right, love to everyone else - brain can't cope with anymore today!  Can't believe how tired I am - could sleep ALL day!!!! 

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello

Just back from the clinic.... today she could only find one which was 11mm... I'm so confused about what to do... My clinic says that 11mm is not big enough for day 8 of stims (well it will be when I do my injection tonight) and they won't do ec for one... My sis in Akld is livid like you all are and wants me to go for it...Her's were this size at the same time and her clinic believe this is normal.... I just don't know what to do anymore................  If there were three I would definitley push it... it feels like my right side ones have disappeared so I'm no longer sure they are there.... Blood results will be in after 2pm.... 

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh holly holly holly keep pushing honey..surely they can't say theres any harm in carrying on for a few more days 
am   so so hard for you that they let you carry on
biggest mwahs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh holly don't know what to say, other than keeping everything crossed that you can continue x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh Holly my lovely   
I'm so sorry that you are having to go through all this. Your head & emotions must be all over the place   

I can't tell you what to do but I can tell you what I think I'd do. I'd keep pushing sweetheart I really would. I'm a stubborn so & so (according to DF  ) & think it's still too early to end this cycle. I can't give up & never know when to call it a day but that's not a bad thing. Bear in mind.......
1. Like Jess said mistakes can be made, look what happened to her.
2. I've always had a late growth spurt, the follies they have counted on the last scan before ec have always been far less than the number of eggs they ended up collecting.
3. Most important of all that one juicy follie of 11mm will continue to grow & will more than likely contain a fab egg & remember, it only takes one       & it's quality NOT quantity.

I hope your call at 2pm brings you the news you want & deserve       
Thinking of you.
Lots of love,

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Holly...   

I'm with KJ and Erika on this. You MUST keep going for a few more days.  After all you've been through to get this far it would be unjust to not give this last attempt every chance of success, and if that means stimming a while longer then so be it!  Your sis's experience is evidence that you need to keep pushing honey...

I'm so upset for you that you've got a fight on your hands on top of everything...its so unfair. 

Can you get a second opinion anywhere? Is Auckland out of the question? Sorry my geography is cr*p, but I'm thinking you'd already be there if it was a possibility.... 

Any news on the blood results honey?       

xxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi ladies not sure if you remember me 

it has been a very long  time since i have posted , but just wanted to say hi.not had a chance to catch up with how everybody is but had a quick look and i have a lot of reading to do 

holly-thinking of you and have everything crossed that you get good news for today  

it is nice to be back,i have missed talking to you all

bet no one can remember who i am and i sound   lol

anyway will be back on over the weekend

luv petal b


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a real quickie as I have an extra 21 month old here for the weekend, so all is a bit manic!!!

Holly - keep going - my IVF cycle was almost cancelled due to poor response, but I had my eggs collected finally on Day 18 of stimming!!!! Two of those embies grew into F & E, so please, please, do not give up.......on Day 16 I only had 2 or 3 15mm follies - they still managed to collect 11 mature eggs (somehow )

Thinking of you 

Love to all,
Krysia xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

holly i hope all these posts are helping..am trying to work out the time differnece and whether your 2 pm was fri or sat,  either way you are asleep now  and i hope growing some more juicy fat follies     

loads of love
kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm with you KJ, keep popping on but have no idea of what time it is with Holly  Hope your babies are better, have a good weekend.

Holly - I guess you'll be posting when we are sleeping then   I really hope that these messages give you hope     & that the blood tests bring the results you deserve. We are all right behind you sweetheart, grow follies grow..........................

            

Erica.


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Holly    I hope you can continue with this cycle & that the clinic are very wrong with what is happening. Wishing you all the very best & that those follies are just a bit slow & will continue to grow.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - thinking of you so much at the moment, and as everyone else has said really    that you don't have to abandon this cycle.

Will log on in the morning and    for good news

hugs to you hun

xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello 

I know I've been really bad not to have posted again since yesterday morning (it was Friday morning - Friday night your time)... it was a pretty emotional time... After I posted I phoned the clinic and asked if I could meet with the Cons... I had a list of questions to ask and I ran thru a couple with the nurse... One was - "what if we absolutely insisted that we carry on with this cycle?"... she phoned back with my blood results and an answer... YES you can carry on.... She stressed that it was highly unusual to do this and said the risk of not getting to put back an embryo was extremely high.. which of course we realise... (we have had 100% fertilisation in the past but I know that doesn't guarantee anything) I replied "that risk is a far better option for us than not ever trying"...  To me if whatever happens and we don't get an egg or fertilisation this option feels better, more like a natural course of events rather than having someone taking that option completely away from us.  I felt if I didn't fight to do this - I would always wonder... now I know I have done everything possible so if it doesn't work at least we know we tried everything.

God - your words of wisdom have helped me soooo much lovies!  Creaky, you're truly and inspiration and hope with my whole heart that we get an outcome as happy as yours  

Molly - thanks soo much my darlin - ever the wisest one    PS Auckland is the other end of the country... it does make me cross that we only have one option in our city... I think about all the others who have been in my shoes and never put up a fight...

Candy - you always say such comforting, lovely things  

Erica - you really do give me such good advice   and make me really want to fight for what is right - Thank you!

KJ - you're a treasured gem who never fails to be there  even when your littlies are poorly.  Hope they are much recovered now.

Petal - hi!  Of course we remember you!  Hope you're doing well!

Moomin - thanks babe, the prayers I think are working.... 

Jess - those twinges are back on the left side and I'm thinking of your situation with the terrible NHS clinic and the ones they missed and hoping and   too!

Thanks BunBun 

It's Saturday pm here now (while you are sleeping Friday night/Sat morning) and I have another scan on Monday and bloods... I guess EC will be on Weds...

Again - thanks soooooooooooooo much!

All the  in the world and grateful thanks!!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Holy what a relief that you are being able to continue,a s you say its better to go this route, than wonder and you know the possible outcomes and so do we BFP BFP BPF !!!!         

Wishing you all the luck in the world 

Molly hope you are ok  

Love to all C x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

woo hoo Holly - really pleased that you have managed to fight your corner, will carry on    for you that you get to E/C etc

Hugs to you, got to go to work but will log on again later at work and do some personals!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY!!!! just knew you'd get your way, you absolutely had to 
right here goes for the biggest ever dance for hollies follies !!!! 
GET GROWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                                                                                                                                     

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Holly - I'm sooo sorry!  I can't believe you're having to go through all this - it's just not fair - I'd do anything to make it all ok. 

Keep fighting!  Cons aren't always right!!

I don't know what vits you're taking but I remember Molly once told me to take L-Arginine (think that's how it's spelt) and my follies did put on a little spurt!

We're not all test book cases - that's why we haven't got preg straight away with IVF!  You may get another little growth spurt - I drank lots of milk too (no idea if it helped but I figured it might!)  I'm sure the twinges you're feeling will be follies - we've been through this enough to know!!  They won't have just disappeared, I'm sure they're just trying their hardest to get bigger!!    

Hang on in there gorgeous girl - we're all rooting for you!!      

Lots and lots of love and HUGE MWAHS,
Jess xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Right I am back   

At work still     shouldn't be allowed at the weekends, although tomorrow I have got to start at 6am - not sure how I am going to manage that one!

Jess - How are you doing hun?  When is your next scan?

Holly - as I said earlier I am really pleased that you are able to continue with this cycle and will be thinking and    for you that all will be good at your scan on Monday.

Erica - not long now until DF is home and lots and lots of sausage time      bet he will be glad to get back to where he is for a rest once you have finished with him.  Wondering what his good news is for you.

Jilly - How are you doing?  Decided where we are all going on those holiday vouchers of yours?  

Petal - yup remember you to, how are you doing?

Molly - lovely to see you posting as well, hope you are doing ok

Big hello to anyone that I have missed.

All ok here, going back to see my Dr on Thursday for my monthly PND review and also to get the final results of my ultra sound scan - although the lady scanning me said that she could not see anything that could cause me to have heavy AF's.  Also need to talk to my GP about something else that has cropped up, hope to be able to tell more after the appointment     Don't want to say anything at the moment incase it doesn't happen - ooops sorry for the riddle!!!!  

Can't believe my little girl is going to be 2 next month, not sure where that time has gone, she is no longer a baby now.  Oh well.  Loving every minute with her at the moment as she just makes me laugh and smile all of the time.  Particularly now that she is talking more.

Right better get on and do some work and pretend to look busy - not that there is much happening at the moment.  Might attempt to do some of my NVQ level 2 work that needs to be done, or might just sit and enjoy a cup of coffee and a cookie

Oh yeah diet starting on Monday, going to get on the dreaded scales in the morning and really depress myself, but needs must!

Love to you all

mwahs  


xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Holly.. sorry not been on for a couple of days.. this working is playing havoc with my social life... computer time!!

Am so glad you've pushed and fought and WON !! Please keep fighting and get the PMA going.. I agree its better to try than have lots of 'what ifs'.  I'm so hoping this is the end of the bad stuff and the start of the fab stuff... Sending you loads of love and only wish you were nearer for an in person cuddle     

Will try and pop back later for a catch up with everyone else...

Meanwhile heres some good follie vibes for out lovely Holly...


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

holly my dearest 
just popped on to send some more       and           to your follies to help them grow big and juicy as you sleep away over there..hoping with all my heart your scan tomoz shows something extraordinary     

mwahs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152344.msg2352928#msg2352928


----------

